# الانفصال عن الله ؟!



## الرب نوري99 (30 يونيو 2014)

*الله اوصى ادم بأن لا يأكل من الشجرة لانه موتا يموت اذا فعل ذلك

والموت عنا معناه الانفصال عن الله " الموت الروحي "

اذاً لماذا المسيح مات جسدياً وليس نفس نوع الموت الذي ماتته البشرية؟
البشر اصلاً سيموتون يوم من الايام فما حاجة موت المسيح؟

ارجو الشرح لاني مللت من ادعاء المسلمين بان فداء المسيح زائف
شكراً*


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

أخي الحبيب آدم لم يمت فقط روحياً، بل ذاق الموت أيضاً بالجسد، والموضوع أن آدم دخل فيه الفاسد، طبيعته فسدت، والمسيح الرب أخذ الجسد القابل للموت، ومات بجسد البشرية حتى بالموت نفسه يقتل الموت، يعني بنفس ذات الأداة قضى على الموت: بالموت داس الموت، فأماتنا معه واقامنا معه، أمات إنسانيتنا القديمة ليقيمنا خليقة جديدة فيه...

أنا بس عايز اقول لشخصك الحبيب شيء مهم للغاية، ليه انت واضع قدامك مشكلة كلام الناس !!! وليه مللت من كلام الآخرين ضد الإنجيل أو ضد عمل الله !!! أخي الحبيب أن حياتنا مع الله وشركتنا معه هي حياتنا وهدفنا الحقيقي، وليس عملنا أن ندافع قدام كل كلمة نسمعها من أحد، بل علينا أن نعيش الإنجيل أولاً ونتركه يثمر فينا لكي ينجذب الكل إلى الله بتلقائية، وأن سألنا أحد نجاوب ببساطة حسب خبرتنا الحقيقية مع الله وما تذوقناه من نعمة، ولكننا لا نهتز ولا نتضايق من أحد ولا من أي كلام يُقال، لأن علينا ان نثبت في المسيح حياتنا وشفاء قلبنا... أما الآخرين لا علاقة لنا بكلامهم إلا لو واحد عايز يفهم ويعرف لا لأجل أن يدخل في جدل وكلام علشان إثبات مين الصح ومين الغلط.. والعجيبة أن كل واحد داخل للجدل بيحاول يدرس دين الآخر بكل جدية ونشاط مع ان عمره ما فكر ازاي يقيم علاقة شركة حقيقية على مستوى خبرة الحياة اليومية مع الله، فانتبه أخي الغالي ولا تسير في مثل هذا الطريق الوعر الذي سيجعلك تخسر حياتك وتحيا في اضطراب عظيم، لأن كثيرين ساروا فيه فتاهوا وضلوا عن الحق دون دراية منهم بل اعتقدوا ان عندهم كل الحق مع انه في الحقيقة ضايع منهم... كن معافي​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (1 يوليو 2014)

شكرا عالنصيحة 

لكن ممكن تبقى معي عشان عايز افهم

انا مش قادر افهم او توصل لي نقطة تأثير موت وقيامة المسيح علينا نحن
يعني المسيح اخد جسد قابل للموت ومات فيه وقام .. نحن كيف تأثرنا بموته ؟ يعني احس ما تغير شيء بموته
نحن بقينا كما نحن


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا عالنصيحة
> 
> لكن ممكن تبقى معي عشان عايز افهم
> 
> ...



سلام لشخصك الحلو، كلامك صح 100% وإحساسك صادق، وفي الحقيقة علشان احنا مش نبقى زي ما احنا لازم ندخل في هذا السرّ العظيم، أولاً نؤمن بعمل المسيح الخلاصي على المستوى الشخصي واقف في الصلاة اطلب عمله في قلبي بإصرار حتى أدخل في خبرة قيامة يسوع، لأننا أخذنا عربون الروح القدس الذي ينقل لنا كل ما للمسيح ويعطينا قوة حياة النصرة والخروج من حالة الفساد ونتغير عن شكلنا بتغيير أذهاننا لنختبر إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة...

مشكلتنا أخي الحبيب كمسيحيين أننا لم نسعى لكي نتذوق خبرة الشركة مع الله من خلال هذا الفداء العظيم لندخل في سر الخلاص حسب التدبير، فاكتفينا بالمعرفة بدون أن تتحول فينا لخبرة شركة وحياة، لذلك نجدنا كما نحن لم يتغير شيئاً فينا، وذلك لأن الإيمان لم يكن حي فاعل، بل هو عبارة عن تصديق المعلومة التي تلقيناها منذ الصغر وحسب مولدنا الطبيعي من ابوين مسيحيين أو بسبب قراءة الكتب، علشان كده احنا عايزين نتذوق عمل الله على المستوى الشخصي، فكل المعرفة القاصرة على العقل بدون الدخول في خبرة الشركة مع الله على المستوى الواقعي ستجعلنا كلنا فلاسفة في الفكر والكلمات وفي النهاية أحنا أنفسنا هانرفض المسيحية شكلاً وموضوعاً في النهاية لأننا لم نجد اي تغيير في حياتنا بل احنا زي ما احنا، لأن معرفة الكتب وحدها - مهما ما كانت مقنعة - لا تخلص الإنسان بل قد تربكه لأنه على مستوى الواقع من جهة الخبرة لم يجد أي شيء من الذي قرأه تم في حياته الشخصية، في واقعه العملي المُعاش...

وعمل الله مش عمل سحري بيتم بمجرد واحد اعتمد جوه ميه، لأن المعمودية مش سحر، بل هي واقع إيمان حي، لذلك المفروض أن الأبوين يسلموا الإيمان لأولادهم من جهة الخبرة، لكي حينما يعوا الإيمان عليهم أن يختاروا ويؤمنوا هم شخصياً لكي تكون معموديتهم فعاله فيهم، لأن المعمودية خبرة الموت مع المسيح والقيامة معه، وهي قوة تزداد على قدر انفتاح القلب وحياة الشركة مع الله في النور، فتتغير النفس وتُشابه المسيح الرب بعمل الروح القدس في داخلها حسب تفاعل قلبها بالإيمان في لقاء حي مع الله في مخدع الصلاة...

فالمعمودية بتم بالروح القدس فعلاً لكي يموت الإنسان مع المسيح عن حياته القديمة الفاسدة ويقوم خليقة جديدة، ولكنها تظل بذرة مغروسة في القلب ومدفونة تحتاج أن تصير ذات مفعول بالإيمان الشخصي، لكن بدون إيمان واعي بالمعمودية وبدون الدخول في حِوار مع الله بإخلاص وطلبه على المستوى الشخصي، كيف لنا أن نحيا في التغيير والتجديد المستمر بنعمة الله !!!
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (1 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك الحلو، كلامك صح 100% وإحساسك صادق، وفي الحقيقة علشان احنا مش نبقى زي ما احنا لازم ندخل في هذا السرّ العظيم، أولاً نؤمن بعمل المسيح الخلاصي على المستوى الشخصي واقف في الصلاة اطلب عمله في قلبي بإصرار حتى أدخل في خبرة قيامة يسوع، لأننا أخذنا عربون الروح القدس الذي ينقل لنا كل ما للمسيح ويعطينا قوة حياة النصرة والخروج من حالة الفساد ونتغير عن شكلنا بتغيير أذهاننا لنختبر إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة...
> 
> مشكلتنا أخي الحبيب كمسيحيين أننا لم نسعى لكي نتذوق خبرة الشركة مع الله من خلال هذا الفداء العظيم لندخل في سر الخلاص حسب التدبير، فاكتفينا بالمعرفة بدون أن تتحول فينا لخبرة شركة وحياة، لذلك نجدنا كما نحن لم يتغير شيئاً فينا، وذلك لأن الإيمان لم يكن حي فاعل، بل هو عبارة عن تصديق المعلومة التي تلقيناها منذ الصغر وحسب مولدنا الطبيعي من ابوين مسيحيين أو بسبب قراءة الكتب، علشان كده احنا عايزين نتذوق عمل الله على المستوى الشخصي، فكل المعرفة القاصرة على العقل بدون الدخول في خبرة الشركة مع الله على المستوى الواقعي ستجعلنا كلنا فلاسفة في الفكر والكلمات وفي النهاية أحنا أنفسنا هانرفض المسيحية شكلاً وموضوعاً في النهاية لأننا لم نجد اي تغيير في حياتنا بل احنا زي ما احنا، لأن معرفة الكتب وحدها - مهما ما كانت مقنعة - لا تخلص الإنسان بل قد تربكه لأنه على مستوى الواقع من جهة الخبرة لم يجد أي شيء من الذي قرأه تم في حياته الشخصية، في واقعه العملي المُعاش...
> 
> ...



شكرا لك بس انا دلوقتي الصراحة في مرحلة تخبط بسبب عدم معرفتي الكثيرة لذلك بعدما اقتنع ساجرب الايمان، يعني اعتبرني ملحد او مسلم حاليا وحاول تجاوب على سؤالي مرة اخرى


----------



## تيمو (1 يوليو 2014)

المسيح مات ليُعيد العلاقة التي انفصلت بين الله والبشر.


----------



## aymonded (1 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا لك بس انا دلوقتي الصراحة في مرحلة تخبط بسبب عدم معرفتي الكثيرة لذلك بعدما اقتنع ساجرب الايمان، يعني اعتبرني ملحد او مسلم حاليا وحاول تجاوب على سؤالي مرة اخرى



شوف يا غالي انت لو ملحد هاقولك اسمع لضميرك مش لعقلك وشوف انسانيتك واعرف نفسك، لأن معظم الملحدين فلاسفة فكر ولو دخلت فكر لفكر مش ممكمن تصل لنتيجة لكنهم يحتاجوا أن يواجهوا ضميرهم بإخلاص، لأن الله مش فكره ده شخص حي وروح مُحيي... ولو من دين آخر هاقولك كن أمين في صلاتك ودور على الله بإخلاص وأمانه في دينك إلى أن يعلن ويكشف لك عن ذاته، لأنك لو أمين ستعرفه حق المعرفة...

أولاً إيه هدفك من المعرفة يا غالي انك تجمع معلومات !!! والا تتعرف على الله كشخص !!! لو عايز معلومات هاتلقاها في كتب كتير وناس كتير هادخل تديك معلومات أحسن مني فعلاً...

لكن لو بتفتش عن الله لكي يكون لك شركة معه، هاقولك اطلب الله بقلبك لأن هي دية أساس معرفتي بالله، أنا عرفته شخص حي، نور وقوة حياة، جذبني إليه بشده وفتح بصيرتي واعطاني تمييز وإفراز لأعرف الحق من الباطل، يعني أعلن لي ذاته لما كنت عايزه من كل قلبي...

فمعرفة الله = حياة، نور يشرق في أعماقي، قوة تجذبني وتشدني وتجعلني أغلب الخطية واتخلص من الفساد وازداد نور منه واشبع من قوة نعمته، ولا أخاف الموت أبداً بل محبته في قلبي تطرح الخوف من قلبي من اي شيء وكل شيء بل وأيضاً في رجاء قوي في قلبي أن لي حياة هي المسيح والموت ربح، والله الآب أبي في المسيح وبدالة البنوة باسم الرب يسوع أناديه بحلاوة أبي وانا جوه المسيح الرب بالسرّ بعمل الروح القدس في داخلي.... هذا هو الله الذي أعرفه...
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 يوليو 2014)

*انا فقط اريد معرفة التفصيل لتأثير موت المسيح ارجوك اجبني كيف تأثرنا بموت المسيح؟ ماذا لو لم يمت المسيح ؟!*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *انا فقط اريد معرفة التفصيل لتأثير موت المسيح ارجوك اجبني كيف تأثرنا بموت المسيح؟ ماذا لو لم يمت المسيح ؟!*


 
سأستعمل كلماتك واسلوبك ...
تأثيرموت المسيح هو تأثير على موتنا.
لو لم يمت المسيح لبقينا امواتا الى أبد الأبدين ولا رجاء لنا بالقيامة.

لماذا؟

لأن موت الإنسان كان بسبب خطيئة آدم.
الكتاب المقدس يقول أنه بسبب خطية هذا الإنسان الواحد الذي هو آدم دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت:

[Q-BIBLE] 
12. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا* بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ* دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. [/Q-BIBLE]

نفهم من الإقتباس الكتابي أعلاه أن *كل البشر* أخطاؤوا وكلهم *يموتون بسبب الخطية*. 


الرسول بولس، وهو يتكلم عن الناموس ويقول أنه غير قادر أن ينقذنا من الموت، صرخ قائلا:

24. وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ 

وكان الجواب أن المنقذ هو السيد المسيح:

25. أَشْكُرُ اللهَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا! ......... 

و*لأن المسيح وحده* *بدون خطيئة*. لم يَسُدْ الموت عليه، فقام من الموت منتصرا عليه، ومانحاً الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن به.

كلنا قابلون للفساد والموت، ولكن كل الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح الذي بموته غلب الموت وصار الموت لنا جسر عبور للحياة الأبدية.

هذا هو تأثير موت المسيح علينا.
أرجو أن أكون نجحت في الرد على سؤالك.


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2014)

لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار (رومية 5: 6)
ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا (رومية 5: 8)
ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا أيضاً الهبة لأنه إن كان بخطية الواحد مات الكثيرون فبالأولى كثيراً نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالإنسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين (رومية 5: 15)
لأن الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية (رومية 6: 7)
لأن الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله (رومية 6: 10)
من هو الذي يدين المسيح هو الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا (رومية 8: 34)
فانني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (1كورنثوس 15: 3)
حاملين في الجسد كل حين إماتة الرب يسوع لكي تظهر حياة يسوع أيضاً في جسدنا (2كورنثوس 4: 10)
لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا إذ نحن نحسب هذا أنه أن كان واحد قد مات لأجل الجميع فالجميع إذاً ماتوا (2كورنثوس 5: 14)
وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام (2كورنثوس 5: 15)
ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات (غلاطية 5: 24)​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (2 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> سأستعمل كلماتك واسلوبك ...
> تأثيرموت المسيح هو تأثير على موتنا.
> لو لم يمت المسيح لبقينا امواتا الى أبد الأبدين ولا رجاء لنا بالقيامة.
> 
> ...



شكرا بس لولا موت المسيح لبيقينا اموات.. طيب ممكن اكمل واسأل كل اللي في بالي؟
الآن انا لم تصلني اجابة انه موت ادم كان بالانفصال عن الله والموت الجسدي حسب ما قرأت بعديد من المصادر المسيحية انه كان آدم سيموت موت جسدي بكل الحالات فالموت نتيجة الخطيئة هو موت روحي

المسيح مات بالجسد كيف اذن نفذ العقوبة اللي هي الانفصال عن الله عن طريق موته الجسدي؟


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2014)

يا غالي الموضوع مش موضوع عقوبة لأن الله في البدء لم يصدر عقوبة، بل أظهر حالة آدم بسبب الخطية، لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت، اي أن نتيجة الخطية الطبيعية هو الموت، والله أعلن عن هذا الموت بالحكم، لأن قبل أن يأكل قال له الله لو أكلت ستموت، ومن آدم الذي هو رأس البشرية بدأ البشر كلهم يحيوا في الموت بطبيعة فاسدة..

والرب يسوع بكونه هو عديم الفساد لبس الجسد القابل للموت، اي ارتدى بشريتنا الذي فيها عنصر الموت، وبكونه هو الحياة أمات بشريتنا التي حملها في نفسه بصليبة، لكي يخلقها خليقة جديدة بقيامته، لأنه بكونه عديم الفساد فأنه أبطل الفساد بالجسد وقام بمجد عظيم خالعاً الفساد من طبعنا [ أين شوكتك يا موت اين غلبتك يا هاوية ]، لذلك فهو فدانا من الموت وأعطانا حياته الخاصة، حتى كل من يؤمن به يدخل في سر التجديد، يموت معه ليحيا معه [ مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ ]؛ [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ]
علشان كده قلت لشخصك العزيز أقرأ رسالة رومية بتدقيق وتركيز، لأن فيها شرح الإيمان كله وما صنعه ربنا يسوع، بس أقرأها كويس وبدقة قبل أن تستعين بأي تفسير أو أي شرح....​


----------



## aymonded (2 يوليو 2014)

معلشي يا غالي لو عندك قليل من الصبر أقرأ هذا الموضوع الهام للغاية لأن فيه كل شيء بوضوح، فصلي واطلب الله من قلبك واقرأ بتركيز مع إرادة واضحة أنك تريد أن تدخل في شركة حقيقية مع الله، وهذا الموضوع هو فيه الخلق والسقوط والفداء بصورة مركزة شديدة، وقد سبق وتم وضع هذا الموضوع من زمااااان في المنتدى ولكن أحببت أن أضعه لك هنا لكي لا تتشتت وتذهب لموضوع آخر:


*المحب والمحبوب ( علاقة شركة مع الله )*
​ 
*1 - الإنسان أيقونة الله*
+ الإنسان مخلوق أتى من العدم. خلقه الله بكلمته ونفخ فيه نسمة حياة، فهو خُلق على صورة الله ومثاله: [ وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ... وجبل الرب الإله آدم تُراباً من الأرض. ونفخ فيه أنفه نسمة حياة. فصار آدم نفساً حياً ] ( تكوين 1: 26 و 2: 7 )

[ صنع الرب الإله الإنسان من تراب    الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة ! لقد استخدم موسى أسلوباً بسيطاً من    الكلام، لأنه كان يتكلم مع قوم لم يكن في استطاعتهم أن يسمعوا شيئاً آخر،    مثلما يُمكننا الآن ، وأيضاً كي يُرينا أنه من أجل    مسرَّة محبة الله للبشر أن يجعل هذا الكائن المخلوق من التراب شريكاً    لطبيعة نفسه العاقلة، التي من خلالها أُبدع هذا المخلوق الحي بهذا القدر من    البراعة والكمال. " ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة " ؟ أي أن النفخة قد نقلت  إلى   هذا المخلوق من التراب قوة الحياة ، وهكذا تكونت طبيعة النفس . لذلك  أضاف   موسى قائلاً  " فصار آدم نفساً حيَّة " (  تك2: 7 ) ] (  القديس   كيرلس الكبير – st.John Chryst, Homilies on Genesis 12:2 , 12:5 –  أنظر   شرح سفر التكوين ص123 إصدار مجلة مرقس )

خُلق الإنسان فريداً في حياته وفي مصيره، خُلق كأيقونة حية لله، تعكس صورة بهاء مجده...

فقد خلق الله الإنسان على صورته وأعطاه الحرية،    فقد وهبه إرادة حرة يستعملها في كل أعماله ومواقفه وقراراته وأقواله،    فأصبح له قدرة الاختيار الحُرّ بدون ضغط أو إكراه... [ الإنسان حُرّ في إرادته منذ البداية، فقد خُلق على صورة الله الذي هو حُرّ في إرادته... ] ( القديس إيرينيئوس )

والسر كله في طبيعة الله الخالق، لأن الله = محبة، والله المحبة خلق الإنسان محبوب له، ولا يوجد إكراه في المحبة أي بين الحبيب والمحبوب، فالحب هو عطاء مجاني لا ينتظر ثمن، ويستحيل أن يوجد فيه ضغط أو إكراه، إذ أن طبيعة الحب الحرية ... والحرية فيها اختيار مبني على حب أصيل، والاختيار يأتي من الحرية وبدافع الحب نحو المحبوب ...

فالله المحب خلق محبوبة الإنسان، على صورته، أي جعله أيقونته الخاصة، ووهبه الملامح الجديرة باللاهوت لا من جهة المادة، بل من جهة النفس، إذ جعل فيه السجايا الجديرة باللاهوت 

[ فالنفس إذن، هي صنيع إلهي عظيم مملوء عجباً...    والحاصل أنه خلقها من نوع يُصيرها له عروساً ورفيقة ( على صورته ومثاله )    حتى يقترن بها فتصير معه روحاً واحداً ( كقول الرسول في 1 كورنثوس : 6:   17 )  ] ( عظات القديس  مقاريوس الكبير عظة 44 و 46 )

[ الإنسان كائن عاقل ناطق ، وعلى هذا الأساس هو شبيه بالله ، مخلوق بإرادة حرة وسيِّد لنفسه ] ( القديس إيرينيئوس )

وبذلك أصبح للإنسان قدرة على إنشاء علاقة خاصة فريدة شخصية بينه هو المحبوب والله المحب، على أعلى مستوى، أي علاقة شركة ووحده،    فمنذ بداية وعيه، مثل طفل مولود، قد تأسست علاقة شركة بمحبة حلوة، إذ أن    له لقاء رائع مع الله المحب كل يوم: [ وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في    الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار ] ( تكوين 3: 8 )

وعلاقة المحبة عبارة عن عطاء دائم    ومستمر بين المحب والمحبوب، فكل ما لله من حب مسكوب للإنسان، وكل ما    للإنسان مُعطى لله في انفتاح متبادل، أي رد الحب بالحب، بمعنى أن الله يحب    الإنسان جداً فيتحاور معه ويسكب حبه له ويعطيه كل شيء، والإنسان يرد على    الحب بالحب وبتأكيد الاختيار للحياة مع الله بانسجام المحبين ...

فالمحبة ليست كلمة تقال إنما هي فعل ذات سلطان يجعل من المحبين في حالة من الألفة الشديدة،    وعلاقة المحبة على هذا المستوى هي اتجاه المحبوب نحو المحب كما أن المحب    يتجه نحو المحبوب، أي أن المحبة هي عطاء متبادل وأخذ متبادل ...

وطبيعة المحبة عطاء دائم يستحيل أن    يتوقف، وهي نسيان الذات في سبيل الآخر، أي التخلي عن كل شيء من أجل الآخر،    عطاء يستمر ويتزايد إلى أقصى درجة، وهل يوجد حب يُعَّبر عن هذه الحقيقة   غير  محبة الله للإنسان !!!

وهذا الحب بين المحب والمحبوب، يُحفظ في الحرية بالطاعة،    أي طاعة المحبوب للمحب، فالله المحب أعطى لمحبوبة وصية تحفظ حريته  وتبرهن   حبه الأصيل ومعدنه: [ إن جردت الفضيلة من عنصر الاختيار فإنك  تنتزع منها   جوهرها ] ( العلامة أوريجانوس )
[ ... لقد خُلق الإنسان في البداية بفهم يرتفع فوق الخطية والشهوات. ومع ذلك، فلم يكن على الإطلاق غير قادر على الانحراف نحو أي جانب يوافقه، لأن مبدع الكون العجيب رآه جيداً لأن يزوده بإمكانيات إرادته الخاصة، ويتركها لحركتها المتحكمة في ذاتها لتتمَّم كل ما كانت تريده. والسبب هو أن الفضيلة ينبغي أن تكون نابعة من اختيار حرّ وليس ثمرة الإجبار،    ولا مرتبطة بقوانين الطبيعة التي لا يمكن للإنسان أن يعثر فيها، لأن هذا    صحيح بالنسبة للجوهر الأسمى الفائق ( أي الله وحده فقط ) ] ( القديس  كيرلس   الكبير – De adoratione 1 PG 68, 145  )

بقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي : [ أعرف نفسك ، أعرف من أنت – فهذه هي حالتك: فأنت    بشر مكون من نفس وجسد، والله نفسه هو المبدع لكل من النفس والجسد. واعلم    أيضاً أن لك نفساً هي سيدة لنفسها، وهي أعجب إنجازات الله المصنوعة على    صورة صانعها، غير قابلة للموت، من أجل الله الذي أعطاها الخلود، فهي كائن    عاقل غير قابل للفساد بسبب ذلك الذي أعطى مجاناً كل هذه النعم، والذي له    القدرة على أن يفعل ما يشاء ] ( عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي للموعوظين 4: 8 )

_______________
*2- سقوط المحبوب*

الله المحبة خلق محبوبة الإنسان في جو    الحرية الكامل، حتى تكون المحبة من دافع شخصي حُرّ، فلا غصب في المحبة ولا    إجبار، لأن أي إجبار هو خارج المحبة بل من واقع ذُل وقهر، وهذا يستحيل  أن   يحدث من الله المحبة...

وقد أعطى المحب لمحبوبة التشبه به منذ تكوينه الأصلي: [ حصلنا على التشبه بالله منذ أول تكويننا، وأصبحنا صورة الله.    لأن طبيعة الإنسان كما قلت، قادرة على الصلاح والبرّ والقداسة، ولديها    الشهية لهذه الأشياء المغروسة فيها من الله، ويمكن أن نرى ذلك من الحجة    الآتية: عندما ينحرف ذهن الإنسان، فإنه لا ينحرف من الشرّ إلى الخير، بل من    الخير للشرّ...

أما كون الشهية إلى الخير والرغبة إليه وإلى معرفة كل ما هو خير قد غُرست في نفس الإنسان    منذ بدء تكوينه، فهذا ما أوضحه بولس العالي في حكمته قائلاً: [ لأن  الأمم   الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس  فهؤلاء إذ   ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم . الذين يُظهرون عمل الناموس  مكتوباً في   قلوبهم شاهداً أيضاً ضميرهم وأفكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية أو  محتجة ] (رو2:   14 و15) ] (القديس كيرلس الكبير De dogmatum Solutione 3 –  Pusey, In   Ioannem 3 , 555 – 6)

لقد أعطى المحب لمحبوبة وصية المحبة    لتحفظ حريته واختياره، وأعطى في تكوينه الأصلي القدرة على معانقة الفضيلة –    كما قال القديس كيرلس الكبير – والدافع إليها هو هذا الحب الذي له نحو    الله حبيبه، فالإنسان بطبعه عاقل لأنه أيقونه حلوة لله مخلوق على صورته،    كشبهه، تعكس بهائه وقداسته، وله أن يحيا بالحب وحفظ وصية المحب...

يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير : [ ليس كوننا أغنياء فنحن عاقلون وقادرون على كل عمل صالح، بل إن ذات طبيعتنا من البداية قد خُلقت بطريقة ملائمة لهذه الأشياء وقادرة عليها    – هي لهذا الحدَّ تختص بالحق فينا، لذلك كتب القديس بولس يقول: مخلوقين    ... لأعمال صالحة... " ( أف 2: 10 ) ] ( In Lucan, hom. 109 PG 72 , 816 )

رغم هذه العطية الحسنة البديعة التي وُهِبت للإنسان فقد أخطأ وسقط سقوطاً مروعاً، فقد أخطأ المحبوب بحريته ولم يحفظ وصية المحب، أخطأ الإنسان المحبوب المخلوق على صورة الله المحب، فخسر شبه الله، وخسر التحرك نحو الله، واتجه اتجاه لآخر.

فقد الإنسان الشركة مع الله، بكسر وصية المحب لهُ وهو المحبوب لديه، كعروس تركت حبيبها وجرت وراء آخر مزدرية بوصية زوجها المحب.
عزل الإنسان نفسه – بحريته وإرادته – عن الحب الحقيقي والحضن الأبوي، حيث محبة الأنا أصبحت المحبة التي ارتكز عليها، وهي محبة الذات، لأنه سمع الإغراء تكونان كالله، فأراد أن يكون كالله بمعزل عن الله، فأشتهى المعرفة بعيداً عن المحب، فأصبح الحب المسيطر هو الأنا، وهذه محبة ذاتية منافية للمحبة الحقيقية التي تعطي كل شيء للمحب، فنزل للجحيم، أي أنقطع عن شركة المحبة، وصارت ذاته هي محور حبه المنحرف، فنشأ فيه الموت وظهر سلطانة على الإنسان الذي كان حياً بالله.

فالمحبة هي انفتاح على الآخر، وعطاء    النفس والقلب والفكر له، هي نسيان كرامة الذات وكل رغبة لها، وبذلها، وعطاء    الوجدان وانفتاحه على المحب بكل سرور وفرح...

وبذلك سقط الإنسان في حالة الموت في عزلة عن المحب، فدخل في حالة عذاب الجحيم وآلام النفس المجروحة من جراء كسر المحبة!!!
ويقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير : [ الله ليس مسبباً لعذابات الجحيم، بل نحن أنفسنا. لأن أصل الخطية وجذرها في حُريتنا وإرادتنا ] 

ويقول الأب صفرونيوس عن الموت الروحي    الذي أصاب الإنسان بسبب الخطية والعزلة عن المحب الله : [ الموت الروحي هو    الجحيم، والجحيم هو حياة إنسانية أُسِرَت لغايات متباينة ومتفرقة، لا   تنمو،  ولا ترى، ولا تذوق ما هو أبعد من الجسد،   أو  أبعد من هذه الغايات المتفرقة التي تمزق الكيان الإنساني ] ( عن رسالة   الأب  صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس – عن نص المخطوطة القبطية – الناشر   أبناء  القديس البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي – صفحة 10 و 11 )

ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير : [ ... الكائن البشري قد وُلِدَ بشهية طبيعية نحو الخير .. فالإنسان – كما ترى – يحكم نفسه بمحض اختياره بكل تروًّ، وقد زوَّد بقُوَى تدبير ذهنه الخاص، لكي يمكنه أن يتحرَّك بسرعة نحو أي اتجاه يستهويه،    نحو الخير أو ضدَّه. والآن فقد غُرس في طبيعته الشهوة والرغبة نحو كل  نوع   من الخير والإرادة في تنمية الصلاح والبرّ، بالقدر الذي يكون فيه هذا    الكائن البشري خيَّراً ومستقيماً بطبيعته ] 

[ لكي ما تكون له العلامة المميزة    للطبيعة الإلهية أكثر وضوحاً فيه، لذلك فقد نفخ فيه الله نسمة الحياة. هذا    هو الروح الذي قد أُعطى للخليقة العاقلة من خلال الابن والذي به ينتقل   إليه  الطبع الأسمى الإلهي ] (De dogmatum Solutione 2 – Pusey, In Ioannem   3 ,  552 – 553 )   
_______________
*3 – الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم*

دعوة الإنسان وامتياز جنسنا هو: [ إن    الله ... بواسطة كلمته الخاصة مخلصنا يسوع قد خلق الجنس البشري على صورته    وبسبب مماثلته للكلمة جعله يتأمل ويعرف الحقائق في أصالتها، ومنحه أن يدرك    ويعرف حتى أزليته... وحيث أنه لا يوجد ما يعوق معرفته للاهوت، ففي  إمكانه   أن يتأمل بلا انقطاع من خلال طهارته في صورة الآب الإله الكلمة،  الذي خُلق   هو نفسه على صورته... فإنه قد رُفع فوق كل الأشياء الحسية، وفوق كل ما هو مجسَّم بالجسديات، وصار متصلاً بقوة عقله بالإلهيات وبالحقائق التي لا تُدرك حسيَّاً في السموات .

لأنه حينما يتحفظ العقل البشري من التعلّق بالأجساد، وحينما لا يكون له اختلاط مع الشهوات التي تسببها هذه الأجساد من الخارج، بل يظل مستقلاً بنفسه تماماً ومتسامياً، كما خُلق من البدء،    فإنه بتساميه عن الحسيات وكل الأمور البشرية، فإنه يُرفع عالياً فوق هذا    العالم؛ وإذ يرى الكلمة، فأنه يرى فيه أيضاً أبا " الكلمة "، متلذذاً    بالتأمل فيه، ومكتسباً التجديد من الانعطاف نحوه... لذلك فإن نقاوة النفس تؤهلها أن تعكس الله في داخلها كما في مرآة ] ( القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – الرسالة إلى الوثنيين الفصل الثاني )

وبالرغم من هذا المجد الذي عاش فيه    الإنسان في فردوس المحبة، وحالة التأمل المتسامي بلا عائق، إذ انه كان    طاهراً وفي حالة نقاوة تسمح له للنظر لله والتفرس فيه في علاقة حب رائع،    ولكن بإرادته الحُرة مال نحو الشر الذي تبعه الفساد، فتسرب إليه الخجل وخزي عار كَسَرَ نفسه، ولندقق في ما حدث :
قبل السقوط: [ وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان ] ( تك2: 25 )، وقال آدم عن امرأته : [ هذه عظم من عظمي ولحم من لحمي ]،  ولم يخجلا من عريهما ، لأنهم في حالة   نقاء ومصالحة تامة بين الجسد  والنفس، نتيجة المساواة الجوهرية بينهما، التي   جعلتهما لا ينظران لبعضهما  البعض كائنين مختلفين،  فكلاهما يرى الآخر معيناً نظيره، لا يربطهما سوى الحضور الإلهي الذي يشبع كل رغباتهما ويملأ حياتهما بالفرح والحب والسلام .
ويقول القديس مار أفرام السرياني    باختصار : [ لقد كانا لا يخجلان ( من عريهما ) لأنهما مكتسيان بالمجد ] (    St. Ephraim, Commentary on Genesis 2, p. 316 )

وبعد السقوط: [    فانفتحت أعينهما وعَلِما أنهُما عُريانان. فخاطا أوراق تين وصَنَعا    لأنفسهما مآزر ] ( تك3: 7) فعوض مجد الله وبساطة طبيعة آدم الأصلية صنعا    لأنفسهما مآزر لأنهما تعروا من المجد كقول القديس مار أفرام 

فمخالفة الوصية صارت بمثابة انفصام رباط الحب بين المحبوب والمحب، وتخلي النعمة عن الإنسان، لأن هذا الرباط (رباط الحب) هو الذي كان يدعم النعمة الحافظة للإنسان ...

وبتخلي النعمة    فقد الإنسان بساطته الأولى وميله الموحد نحو الخير، وسلمه لكل نسله،  وانفتحت بصيرته على   الشر، وفتح باب الاختيار بينهما، فانقسمت إرادته على  ذاتها، وصار في حالة   نزاع داخلي – دائم ومستمر – ينازع ما بين الخير  والشر، أي بين طاعة الله   ومخالفته !!! ووقع تحت وطأة الفساد الطبيعي الذي  كان فيه بطبيعة تكوينه من   تراب الأرض، وبدأ الصراع بين الروح والجسد  فكلاهما يشتهي ضد الآخر...

وحينما أطاع مشورة الشيطان، تسلط عليه واستولى على إرادته واستعبده له، وأصبح مستحيلاً على الإنسان مهما جاهد وحده    أن يتقدم خطوة واحدة نحو الحياة الأبدية ومعرفة الله وشركته الحلوة،   نظراً  لعجز النفس البشرية عن قيادة ذاتها نحو أمور أعلى من إمكانيتها   وبدون  معونة النعمة التي فقدتها بالسقوط، وصار البشر كلهم فاقدين النعمة   وعراه من  مجد الله، فمهما ما صنعوا من خير فهو ناقص لا يتعدى شكل قبر   مبيضاً من  الخارج وفي داخلة ما هو فاسد، لأن الإنسان يحاول أن يُمارس  الفصيلة بدون نعمة الله ...
وبالخطية أصبح الإنسان العاقل غير قادر أن ينفتح على الإلهيات بلا غيوم الشهوات كما كان، ومع ذلك مازال له القدرة على الفهم والإدراك، فخطية الإنسان لم تفقده إنسانيته ولم تجعل آدم غير عاقل، ولكنها عطلَّت قدرته الأولى الكاملة في التعقُّل التي كانت عاملة فيه بنعمة الله ...

وصورة الله في الإنسان تشوهت وانطمست،    ولكن تبقى ملامحها ذات سلطان، وهي عبارة عن طوق الإنسان واشتياقه إلى الله  الحي،   وسعيه المتواصل بكل قوته لاسترداد صورته الأولى !!! 

ويقول القديس إيرينيئوس : [ أما آدم    فلكونه فقد طبيعته الأصلية وذهنه النقي بشبه الأطفال، وأتى إلى معرفة الخير    والشر، لذلك طوَّق نفسه وامرأته بلجام العفة مقاوماً نزوة الجسد الجامح،    خائفاً من الله ومتوقعاً مجيئه، وكأنه يقول : بما أنني قد فقدتُ  بالعصيان   ثوب القداسة الذي كان لي من الروح، فهاأنذا أعترف بحاجتي إلى  مثل هذا   الغطاء (الذي صنعه لنفسه ليكسي عُريه) الذي لا يهب الراحة ولكنه  يلسع الجسد ويلهبه ] ( The Father of the   Early Fathers, W.A. Jurgens,  vol 1,p.93. )     


_______________
*4 – مرض الإرادة المخدوعة*

بالحب أعطى الله الوصية لآدم لتأكيد حريته، ولتحقيق ذاته بالحب بطاعة المُحب الذي خلقه على صورته، ولكي تظهر صورة الله في الإنسان التي تدعو للإعجاب عندما يوجد ممارساً للفضيلة طوعاً بحريته ورغبته وحده بغير إكراه أو غصب، إذ أن الوصية صارت رابطة المحبة بين آدم والله، فهو يحفظ الوصية من أجل الله، ودوام حفظة له هو دليل لثبوته في المحبة وخضوعه لله ...

ولكن المأساة حدثت بحسد إبليس : [ "    بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم " ( حكمة2: 24 )، وكان سبب الحسد هو    السعادة التي وُضع فيها آدم في الفردوس، لأن إبليس لم يستطع أن يتحمل ما    كان يتمتع به الإنسان من امتيازات. فقد أثار حسده أن الإنسان، رغم أنه    مصنوع من الطين، إلا أنه قد أُختير لكي يسكن الفردوس. لقد بدأ إبليس يفكر    ملياً في كون الإنسان وهو مخلوق أقل شأناً منه، إلا أنه صار يصبو إلى    الحياة الأبدية، بينما هو، وهو مخلوق ذو طبيعة سامية، قد سقط وصار جزءاً من    هذا الكيان الساقط ] ( القديس أمبروسيوس St.  Ambrose, Paradise 12, pp.    332-333 )

·       ورغم    من أن آدم أخذ وصية من الله لتحفظ حريته واختياره، فاختار أن يخضع   للغواية  وأخطأ بكامل حريته وبإرادته، وهكذا من بعده كل إنسان فعل نفس ذات  الفعل  باختياره: (  أنا الذي اختطفت لي قضية الموت ) ( القداس الإلهي )

فالإنسان تلقى وصية الله في روح المحبة، وكان لابدَّ من أن يستجيب للوصية بطاعة المحبة والثقة في الله المحبة،  وكان عليه أن يفصل نفسه – بكل اختيار حرّ بالمحبة – ليس فقط عن الثمرة    حسب الأمر الإلهي، ولكن عن كل شيء خارجي لكي يحيا مع الله ولله، ويسعى    لوحدة حقيقية مع الله في شركة المحبة حسب هدف خلقته على صورة الله ومثاله  ...

ووصية الله تظهر له طريق الشركة مع الله في انسجام المحبين، ولكن الإنسان بكامل إرادته    أختار الطريق المُضاد، وانفصل بكامل حريته عن الله، وخضع لغواية عدو كل    خير، واتجه بكل قلبه نحو الخير الغير موجود، متسلطاً عليه الموت...
فالخطية هي مرض الإرادة المخدوعة – كما يقول القديس غرغوريوس النيصي، فالإنسان كان ميالاً – بالطبيعة – إلى معرفة الله ومحبته، ولكنه استطاع بسبب إرادته المخدوعة الانحراف نحو الخير غير الموجود  !!! مع أن الوصية أعطاها له الله لكي تحفظ إرادته من الخداع...

ونتيجة أتباع الضلال وعدم التمسك بوصية الله المحب: [ وسَمِعَا صوت   الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه   الرب الإله في وسط الجنة ] ( تك3: 8 )

فَقَدَ آدم – وكل إنسان – الدالة على مواجهة الله، فقد خالف آدم عهد المحبة ولم يحفظه باختياره الحرّ، وشعر بعريه فصار في خزي عظيم فلا يقدر على المواجهة !!!

وهذا ما يظهر عملياً في حياتنا على    المستوى الشخصي: حينما نهرب من الصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله والتناول – بحجة    عدم الاستعداد وأحياناً بعدم الاستحقاق كما يدَّعي البعض، وعدم وجود الوقت،  وبحجج لا تنتهي وفي غاية الإقناع – ونهرب   ببراهين وإثباتات وهمية،  وحينما نحاول أن نقترب من كلمة الله الحية في   الكتاب المقدس أو سماعها من  فم الآباء محبي المسيح، قد نشعر بثقل كلمة   الله، ولا نريد أن نسمع كلمة  الله في عمقها الحلو، وعمقها المؤدب للنفس،   ونخضع لقوة فعلها وسلطانها  المغير للنفس، لندخل في شركة حلوة مع الله بالحب   وطاعة الوصية، وقد نهرب  من الكلمة بالجدل العقلي والصراع على من هو على صواب ومن هو على خطأ (مين  صح ومين   غلط)، أو ندخل في نقاش فكري عقلي جدلي، لنهرب من طاعة الوصية  ومعرفة الحق، لكي لا   نحيا لله جدياً ونتلقف قوة النعمة، وأحياناً نتهور  ونلتفت لموضوعات سطحية   ونعلن احتياجنا عن الموضوعات الشبابية أو  المسابقات أو الموضوعات  الترفيهية  ... الخ ، وكأن الروحيات شيء  والشبابيات شيء والنفسيات شيء  واللاهوتيات  شيء آخر، وهيهات أن جُمعنا  لأننا منقسمون على أنفسنا !!!

وهذا كله – في واقع الأمر – انقسام في    حياة الإنسان وتمزق مروع وانحراف رهيب وشلل لقدرات النفس الروحية والتحرك    نحو الحسيات والنفسيات أي في النهاية كلها مجمل: الهروب من محضر الله    والحياة معه، باختصار : ((((((( سمعت صوتك فخشيت )))))))

وهذه كله - بالطبع - نتاج رفض محبة الله  وانفصال   وعزلة عن الخير الحقيقي، أي هذه هي حالة الموت، أي حالة فساد  تسرب للإنسان   في داخله ولم يعد محضر الله ذات مسرة أو فرح لقاء الحب.

ولا ننسى أننا حينما نهرب من وجه الله نهرب من عُرينا، ليس الجسدي إنما من النعمة !!!

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي : [ 1- فالله لم يكتفِ بأن يخلقنا من العدم، ولكنه وهبنا أيضاً بنعمة الكلمة إمكانية أن نعيش حسب الله، ولكن البشر حَوَّلوا وجوههم عن الأمور الأبدية، وبمشورة الشيطان تحولوا إلى أعمال الفساد الطبيعي وصاروا هم أنفسهم السبب فيما حدث لهم من فساد بالموت.    لأنهم كانوا – كما ذكرت سابقاً – بالطبيعة فاسدين لكنهم بنعمة اشتراكهم   في  الكلمة كان يمكنهم أن يفلتوا من الفساد الطبيعي لو أنهم بقوا صالحين.

2- وبسبب أن الكلمة سكن فيهم، فإن    فسادهم الطبيعي لم يَمَسَّهم كما يقول سفر الحكمة: [ الله خلق الإنسان لعدم    الفساد وجعله على صورة أزليته لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم ] (   حك  2: 23 – 24 )  وبعدما حدث هذا بدأ البشر يموتون،    هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى فمن ذلك الوقت فصاعداً بدأ الفساد يسود عليهم  بل   صار له سيادة على كل البشر أقوى من سيادته الطبيعية، وذلك لأنه حدث  نتيجة   عصيان الوصية التي حذرهم أن لا يخالفوها .

3- فالبشر لم يقفوا عند حد معين في خطاياهم بل تمادوا في الشرّ حتى أنهم شيئاً فشيئاً تجاوزوا كل الحدود، وصاروا يخترعون الشرّ حتى جلبوا على أنفسهم الموت والفساد، ثم توغلوا في الظلم والمخالفة ولم يتوقفوا عند شرّ واحد، بل كان كل الشرّ يقودهم لشرّ جديد حتى أصبحوا نهمين في فعل الشرّ ( لا يشبعون من فعل الشرّ ) .

1- لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر وعم    الفساد على البشر، وبالتالي كان الجنس البشري سائراً نحو الهلاك، هذا من    ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل المخلوق على صورة الله آخذاً في    التلاشي، وكانت خليقة الله آخذةً في الانحلال. ] ( القديس أثناسيوس   الرسولي  – تجسد الكلمة ف 4: 1و 2و 3 + ف 5 : 1 )

_______________
*5 – وعد المحبة*

الله من البدء خلقني حراً، بمعنى أنه    يريدني أن أختاره بكل حرية دون ضغط أو إكراه أو فرض، كما شرحنا سابقاً...    ولقد سمح لي، وسمح لكل إنسان، لا أن يرفضه فقط بل أن يُنكر وجوده أيضاً    ويفعل ما يشاء بكل حرية !!!
ومع ذلك – رغم جحود الإنسان – يستمر هو    في محبته لي، من عمق صلاحه الذي لا يحد، يحبني محبة لا حدود لها، ولا   تتغير  أبداً بل حب أبدي لا يزول... فهو من يشرق شمسه على الشرار والأبرار   دون  تمييز، لأن الحب لا يميز بين من يقبله أو يرفضه، لأنه يحب الكل ويشفق على الكل ويتحنن على الكل دون أن يُفرق بين واحد وآخر كالبشر ...

كارثة الإنسان وشقاؤه هو انقطاعه بإرادته الحرة عن شركة الله المحب، وتاه في جو لا يناسب أصله وطبيعة خلقته، فأصبح منساقاً إلى قوانين غريبة عن طبعه.    وكما أن الولد التائه في الأدغال الموحشة، ويحيا وسط الحيوانات، مكتسباً    منهم طريقه حياته في المأكل والمشرب، وحتى السلوك، ويتقيد بقانون  الغابة،   يعتقد أن هذه هي دنياه الطبيعية الأصيلة، وهكذا بالمثل الإنسان،  أعتقد على   مرَّ الأيام أن السقوط والخطية والعزلة عن الله هو جوه الخاص،  فاعتاد  عليه  وأصبح قطعة منه لا يقدر أن ينفصل عنها، [ كالمدمن على الخمر  الذي يتصور أن شرب الخمر أصبح طبيعة فيه لا تنفصل عنه ]، ويعتبرها  عنصر   أساسي في حياته لا يمكن أن يستغنى عنه، مع أن هذا دخيل يولد موتاً ينخر في   جسده  ويزداد موتاً يوماً بعد يوم [ بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم   وبالخطية  الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس ] ( رو5: 12 )

وكعصفر يعيش في أَسرْ قفص له قضبان من    الذهب، يُعجب بجمالها الباطل، ويستسلم لوضعه الذي يتمرد عليه أولاً، ثم    يقنع به بلطف المستعبد تحت مذلة، هكذا الإنسان حينما يخضع لسلطان الخطية    بإرادته المخدوعة، ويجبر نفسه على التناسي أنه تحت عبودية ذُل الموت    بالخطية، ويحيا غريباً عن الله، ويظن أن هذا هو عالمة وجوه الخاص !!!

ولكن شكراً لله الذي أحبنا ولم يتركنا    عنه إلى الانقضاء بل تعهدنا بأنبيائه القديسين ليفتح بصيرة الإنسان على  حبه، فيستفيق ويعود لرشده ويحيا لله، وأعطاه الناموس الذي زيد بسبب  التعديات   ليؤدبنا كلنا إلى المسيح، فالله هو من بادر باللقاء وقال : ((( أين أنت ))) 

وفي ملء الزمان ونحن بعد خطاة عائشين  تحت   سلطان الموت، قد دوى صوت فرح من الأعالي لتحقيق وعد الخلاص لكل من هو  تحت   سلطان الموت: [ ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه  وُلِدَ لكم   اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلص هو المسيح الرب ] ( لو2: 10 و 11 ) ( أنظر   للأهمية إشعياء 53: 1 – 12 )


سقط الإنسان من النعمة وصار عارياً    منها، والله بصلاحه الطبيعي ومحبته التي لا تقاس أو توصف حسب عمق اتساعها    الذي لا يُحد، لم يكن ممكناً أن يترك الإنسان – محبوبة الخاص – الذي خلقه على صورته يسقط من النعمة دون أن يدبر له سبيلاً للخلاص،    وقطع وعداً منذ البدء أن يخلصه وينجيه ويرفعه لأعلى رتبه، إذ في ملئ    الزمان أتخذ جسداً ( أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له فلنسبحه ونمجده وتزيده    علواً على الأبد )...

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي : [ 1-    وكما أن المعلم الصالح الذي يعتني بتلاميذه، إذ يرى أن بعضاً منهم، لا    يستفاد من العلوم التي تسمو فوق إدراكهم، فإنه يتنازل إلى مستواهم ويعلمهم    أموراً ابسط، هكذا فعل كلمة الله كما يقول بولس " إذ كان العالم في حكمة    الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة استحسن الله أن يُخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة  الكرازة (   1كو1: 21 )

2- ولأن البشر قد تركوا التأمل في الله    وانحطت نظراتهم إلى أسفل كأنهم قد غاصوا في الأعماق باحثين عن الله في    عالم الحسيات، صانعين لأنفسهم آلهة من البشر المائتين، ومن الشياطين، لهذا    فإن محب البشر ومخلّص الجميع كلمة الله أخذ لنفسه جسداً، ومشى كإنسان بين البشر ، وجذب أحاسيس كل البشر نحو نفسه ... وعن طريقه يعرفون الآب ] 

[ 5- لأن المخلّص تمم بتأنسه عمليتي المحبة :
( أولاً ) أنه أباد الموت من داخلنا وجددنا ثانية 
( ثانياً )    أنه إذ هو غير ظاهر ولا منظور ، فقد أعلن نفسه وعرّف ذاته بأعماله في    الجسد، بأنه كلمة الآب، ومدّبر وملك الكون . ] ( تجسد الكلمة  ف15 : 1 و 2 +    ف16 : 5 )

يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير، موضحاً موقف الرب يسوع من خطيتنا : [ أننا أخطأنا في آدم أولاً، ثم دسنا بعد ذلك الوصية المقدسة. ولكن المسيح يُهان لأجل خطايانا، لأنه حمل خطايانا في ذاته، كما يقول النبي، وتألم عوضاً عنا. وصار سبب خلاصنا من الموت بتقديم جسده للموت.    ولذلك كانت الضربة التي تقبلها المسيح هي أتمام للعار الذي حمله، ولكنها    كانت تحمل خلاصنا من عبئ تعدي آدم أبينا وخطيئته (الذي منها الموت)،  ورغم   أنه واحد إلا أنه الذبيحة الكاملة عن كل البشر وهو وحده الذي حمل  عارنا ] (   عن شرح يوحنا 18 : 22 للقديس كيرلس الكبير )

ويقول أيضاً القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي: [    إن الإنسان مخلوق، وهو ليس خالداً بالطبيعة، أي غير مائتز ولكنه خُلق كي    يمكن له فيما بعد أن ينمو إلى شركة غير مائتة مع اله، من خلال التأمل في    الكلمة الإلهي.
+ لكن لناس بسقوطهم في الخطيئة سقطوا من مصيرهم الإلهي الذي قصده الله لهم. وكانت حصلة هذه الخطية ذات نتيجة مزدوجة : (1) العمى الروحي:    فالإنسان فَقَدَ معرفة الله التي كانت مُتاحة له. حتى أن الخليقة صارت    بالنسبة للإنسان وكأنها حجاب يحجب معرفة الله عن الإنسان مع أنها 0اي    الخليقة) خُلقت لتستعلن الله للإنسان. (2) الفساد والموت:    فقد أعادت الخطية الإنسان إلى الموت (بموجب الحكم الذي سبق أن وضعه الله    كأجرة للخطية) وإلى الفساد، أي إلى العدم الذي سبق أن دعا الله الإنسان    منه، في محبته له، وخلقه على صورته ] (تجسد الكلمة للقديس أثناسيوس    الرسولي)

_______________

*6 – خلاص الله الحلو*

خلاصة ما قلنا سابقاً: رأينا آدم سقط في خداع عدو الخير واشتهى أن يكون كالله، بعيداً عن الله، والنتيجة الانفصال والهروب من محضر الله المحبب لديه، فطبع الخطية قد ساد عليه، وسرى الموت في أوصاله، وبدأ في تأمل ذاته خافضاً نظره من الإلهيات إلى الحسيات واشتهى الخير الغير موجود فالبشر:
[ كان طبيعياً أن يرجعوا إلى ما هو غير موجود ( أي العدم ) عندما فقدوا كل معرفة بالله؛ لأن كل ما هو شرّ فهو عدم،    وكل ما هو خير فهو موجود، ولأنهم حصلوا على وجودهم من الله الكائن، لذلك    كان لابد من أن يُحرموا، إلى الأبد، من الوجود. وهذا يعني انحلالهم   وبقائهم  في الموت والفساد.

فالإنسان فانِ بطبيعته لأنه خُلق من العدم إلا أنه بسبب    خلقته على صورة الله الكائن كان ممكناً أن يقاوم قوة الفناء الطبيعي   ويبقى  في عدم فناء لو انه أبقى الله في معرفته كما تقول الحكمة " حفظ   الشرائع  تُحقق عدم البَلَى " ( حكمة 6: 19 ) ، وبوجوده في حالة عدم   الفساد  (الخلود) كلن ممكناً أن يعيش منذ ذلك الحين كالله كما يُشير   الكتاب المقدس  على ذلك حينما يقول : " أنا قلت إنكم آلهة ، وبنو العلي   كلكم ، لكن مثل  الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون " ( مز81: 6-7 ) ] (   القديس أثناسيوس  الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة 4 : 5 و 6 )

وبالرغم من أننا فقدنا شركتنا مع الله    وسقطنا من النعمة وسرى الموت فينا فالله المحب : [ فلأجل قضيتنا تَجَسد  لكي   يخلصنا، وبسبب محبته للبشر قَبِلَ أن يـتأنس ويظهر في جسد بشري ] (   القديس  أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة 4: 3 )

_______________
1- طبيعة الخطية :
[ أن الخطية والموت والشيطان معاً طبيعة واحدة، لأنهم يشتركون في التعدي. الأول والثاني أي الخطية والموت، لا يمكن فصلهما عن بعضهما، والثالث هو المصدر ( أي الشيطان ).

الأولى ( الخطية ) لا وجود لها إلا في    الخطاة. والثاني ( الموت ) هو النتيجة. والثالث ( الشيطان ) هو مصدر    الغواية لترك الحق، أي الحدود التي تخص الطبيعة .

وقد جاء الرب يسوع المسيح ، فأباد الخطية والموت معاً؛ لأنه عندما أباد الموت، فصل الموت عن الخطية، وجرد الشيطان الذي به سلطان الموت من سلطانه ( كولوسي2 : 15 )

وهناك فرق بين من يشرح الخطية كتعدًّ، ومن يشرح الخطية في نور إنجيل ابن الله، لأن المسيح يسوع ربنا كشف لنا عن طبيعة الخطية, وعندما نتكلم عن الخطية، فإن الموت والشيطان معاً هما مصدر الظلمة والفساد والتعدَّي والموت.
... هل تريد أن تعرف جذور الخطية ؟ 
تأمل حب الرئاسة. هو من الشيطان الذي    أراد أن يكون مثل الله، وأغرى آدم لكي يسلك في ذات الطريق ، فوقع في فخ    الموت الروحي الذي أدى إلى موته الجسداني بعد ذلك ؛ لأنه لم يمت بعد السقوط    ، بل عاش كل حياته خارج الفردوس . ولأن بذرة الموت في الروح الإنسانية ، لذلك زرع الرب بذرة الحياة في القلب لكي تنمو بمياه روح الحياة الذي أقام ربنا يسوع من الأموات .

* هل مات الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب بنفس موت آدم ؟
لقد مات لأنه أخذ " الحكم " الذي كان    يخصنا ، ولكنه مزق " الصك " ورفعه من الوسط ، أي أزاله من علاقة الشركة بين    الله والإنسان ، فقد مزقه بالصليب عندما سمره في الصليب . هذا حدث لأجلنا . فهو ، إذن ، لم يمت موت آدم . ولذلك السبب يقول الرسول بطرس في يوم العنصرة إن الموت عجز عن أن " يمسكه " ( أع2: 24 ) ...

ومات الرب يسوع فعلاً لأن نفسه انفصلت    عن جسده ، وهو ذات موت آدم ، ولكن له سلطان الحياة ، فموته ليس كموت آدم ،    ولكن لأن الرب له سلطان الحياة ، فموته ليس كموت آدم فقط ، لأننا لا يجب   أن  ننسى أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم ، ليس كميت تحت سلطان الموت أي الشيطان (    عب2: 14 ) ، بل نزل وشتت قوات الظلمة ، وأباد قوات الجحيم ، وكسر شوكة الموت ، ومزق الصك ن لأن له سلطان الحياة .

... آدم خَلُصَ بموت الرب وتواضعه . والصليب وحده هو الذي يكشف عن ضعف القوة وعجزها ، فهو ميزان القوة الحقيقية ، أي قوة المحبة والتواضع التي أعلنها الرب .] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 1 و 2 و3 و 4 )

_______________
2- الموت الروحي :
[ الموت الروحي والجحيم هما وجهان لعملة واحدة ، لأن الجحيم هو الحياة المحصورة التي لا نمو فيها والتي فقدت الهدف أو غاية الوجود ؛ لأن الإنسان إذ خُلق على صورة الله فهو بدون الله يصبح صورة لنفسه    ، وبذلك يحدد وجوده ويحصره في الوجود غير النامي والمحدود ، بصورة   الإنسان  التي خلقها لنفسه ، ولذلك يعجز الإنسان عن أن يرتفع إلى ما هو   أعلى من  صورته الإنسانية ، لأن محاربة صورة الله فينا تجعلنا غرباء عن   وجودنا  الحقيقي ، وأسرى وجودنا الكاذب الذي صنعناه لأنفسنا .

وعندما قال الرسول عن ربنا له المجد أنه    " أدان الخطية في الجسد " ( رو8: 3 ) ، فقد قَبِلَ موت الجسد الذي يشتهي    الخلود ، ويسعى للبقاء بقوة الحياة الداخلية بدون الله ، أي بدون نعمة   الله  المصدر الحقيقي للحياة .
أما الرب يسوع فقد أخذ جسدنا وردَّه إلى الحياة التي لا تموت بالشركة في أُقنومه الإلهي ( سرّ التجسد ) ، وهي شركة في الآب والابن والروح القدس .

وعندما ذاق الرب الموت بالجسد على الصليب ، حكم على فساد الخطية كأسلوب ( أو وسيلة ) للحياة ، فقد رفض الحياة التي لا تعرف الله ولا تقبله بعكس آدم .

فعندما ذاق الموت ، وضع نهاية لاغتراب الجسد عن الله وعن الحياة الداخلية ؛ لأن الجسد يغترب عن الروح الإنسانية عندما يصبح وسيلة وأداة للخطية ،    فيترك الحياة الطبيعية ويتشكل بكل صور الخطية ويقع أسيراً للموت ؛ لأن   موت  الخطية نابع من الخطية التي يصفها الرسول بأنها " أعمال الجسد الميتة "   ،  أي تلك التي لا حياة فيها ، والتي تجعلنا غرباء عن أنفسنا ، وعن   أجسادنا ،  وعن مصدر الحياة . ] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس   : 5)

_______________
7- ميلادنا الروحي
ملخص لما قلناه سابقاً : [ أن آدم    بتعدية الوصية، حدثت له كارثة مزدوجة.. فهو فقد نقاوة طبيعته التي كان    حاصلاً عليها، والتي كانت جميلة على صورة الله ومثاله، ومن الجهة الأخرى    فقد أيضاً تلك الصورة عينها التي كان سيرث بها كل الميراث السماوي بحسب    الوعد ..
فإذا افترضنا أن عملة ذهبية، عليها صورة    الملك، قد خُتمت بختم مُزيف، فإن العملة الذهبية تُعَدّ زائفة، والصورة    التي كانت عليها تصبح بلا قيمة. هكذا كانت الكارثة التي حلت بآدم .. وإذا    تصورنا ضيعة كبيرة تدرّ خيرات كثيرة: في أحد أركانها كرم مزدهر، وفي  مكان   آخر منها حقول مثمرة، وفي غيره مواشي وقطعان غنم، وفي موضع آخر ذهب  وفضة،   هكذا كانت ضيعة آدم ثمينة جداً قبل العصيان، وأقصد بالضيعة، إناء  آدم   الخاص.. ولكنه حينما قبل مقاصد وأفكار الشرّ ورحب بها، هلك من أمام  الله..

ولكننا مع ذلك لا نقول إن كل شيء قد ضاع    وتلاشى ومات.. بل أنه مات عن الله، ولكنه ظل حياً بالنسبة إلى طبيعته..    فها عالم البشر كله كما نراه، يسعى في الأرض، يشتغل ويعمل.. ولكن الله  ينظر   إلى أفكارهم وتصرفاتهم فيصرف النظر عنهم وليس له شركة معهم، لأنهم  لا   يفكرون فينما يُرضي الله، وكما أن الأتقياء إذا مروا أمام البيوت ذات    السمعة القبيحة، والأماكن التي تُرتكب فيها الفحشاء والفسق، فإنهم ينفرون    منها ويرفضون مجرد النظر ناحيتها – لأن هذه الأمور هي موت في نظرهم –  هكذا   فإن الله يغض النظر عن أولئك الذين تمردوا على كلمته وعصوا وصيته  فتعبر   عينيه عليهم ولكنه لا يكون في شركة معهم .. ولا يستطيع الرب أن يجد  راحة في   داخل أفكارهم.. ] ( القديس مكاريوس الكبير – العظة 12 : 1 – 2 ،  صفحة 114  و  115 )

_______________
* خلاص الله وغفرانه لنا – ميلادنا الروحي:
[ عندما قام الرب من بين الأموات ،    وصار " باكورة الراقدين " ، حَفِظَ جراحات الصليب في جسده، أي المسامير    وطعنة الحربة، وهي تلك التي عاينها توما الرسول وهتف " ربي وإلهي ". لقد    أقام الرب جسده بدون فساد، ولكن كعلامة على محبته الأزلية لنا أبقى على    جراحات الصليب، تلك التي قبلها بإرادته وحسب محبته للبشر . ] ( رسالة الأب    صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 15 – صفحة 14 )

 [ نحن نولد روحياً من جراح الرب ولادة    تؤكد لنا أن المغفرة ليست إعلاناً بالكلمة فقط، بل بحياة تُعطى لنا وتغلب    الحياة القديمة البالية. هكذا عندما نتأمل جراح الرب، نُعاين ما يحدث    للنفس، وكذلك التحول الداخلي في القلب، ذلك التحول الخفي، يؤكد لنا أننا    ننال علامات القيامة ونحن هنا في " جسد الموت "، أي الجسد الذي يفنى حسب    أصله الترابي الذي أُخذ منه، لأن فناء الجسد الطبيعي هو مقدمة قيامته؛ لأن    شكله الطبيعي يفنى بالموت لكي يقوم حسب شكل المسيح. وتركيب الأعضاء  البالي   ينحلَّ، لأنه زُرع في هوان ويقام في مجد حسب كلمات الرسول (  1كو15: 42 –  44  )، وهو ما نحسه روحياً حسب روح يسوع أي الروح القدس الذي  أقامه من  الأموات  .
... انحلال الجسد وعودته إلى التراب هو    بداية القيامة؛ لأنه يعود إلى التراب ليس بلعنة الموت ، بل بقوة القيامة،    لأن لعنة الموت معناها عدم القيامة، أما نعمة الرب، نعمة القيامة، فهي   حياة  أبدية في يسوع المسيح ابن إلهنا الآب السماوي. 

وبسبب تجسد الرب وموته وقيامته، ثَّبت    لنا وأعلن لنا سرّ اتحاد النفس بالجسد؛ لأنه جاء لكي يخلصنا ويحملنا مثل    خراف صغار في أحضانه، معلناً لنا:

أن النفس هي الأصل ، وهي قاعدة ( جوهر )    الوجود الإنساني، وأن الجسد هو صورتها الخارجية المنظورة، ذلك لأنه  جدَّد   النفس وردَّها إلى صورته السماوية التي حُددت في بشارة الإنجيل.  فقد أعلن   أن التجديد هو روحي، وأنه يكمل في يوم القيامة.

وأعلن لنا مراحل التجديد مؤكداً لنا    أولوية النفس بالميلاد الجديد في مياه المعمودية التي يغتسل فيها الجسد    أيضاً من لعنة الموت منتظراً قيامته لمجد ابن الله.

وأعلن لنا أيضاً سُكنى الروح القدس في    النفس والجسد معطياً للنفس الدور الأول مقدَّساً الجسد في مسحة الميرون    التي لا تفنى رغم انحلال الجسد، ولذلك نحن نكرم أجساد الشهداء والقديسين    الذين أعلنوا لنا الرب يسوع بالتعاليم والشهادة والسلوك الصالح المقدس، وهم    بذلك آنية حية للرب وهيكل الروح القدس الذي لا يفارق حتى ما يبقى من   عظام،  بل لأن الكل خُتم بالروح القدس، أي بشكل الرب يسوع المجيد، يبقى   الكل مثل  بذرة تنتظر يوم مجد الرب يسوع الذي سوف يٌغير شكل جسد تواضعنا   ليكون على  صورة مجده، لأنه استطاع أن يُخضع له كل الأشياء ( فيلبي 3: 21 )

وماذا يُمكننا أن نقول عن السرّ الفائق    المجيد ، سرّ بذل محبته ... لكن العبرة هي تذوُّق صلاح الرب وإحسانه لنا ،    وإعلان شفاء الجسد وتجديد كل كياننا بالإتحاد به في سرّ مجد محبته ، سرّ    جسده ودمه ] (رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 15 – صفحة 15و16)​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

انا فاهم كل اللي بتقوله بس لحد الان لم تجبني على نوع الموت
لماذا مات المسيح بالجسد ، والموت الذي ماته ادم هو موت روحي وانفصال عن الله ! لان ادم اصلا مات بالجسد يعني اليس يجب على المسيح ان يموت نفس نوع الموت الذي ماته ادم؟


----------



## divine logos (3 يوليو 2014)

*



			اليس يجب على المسيح ان يموت نفس نوع الموت الذي ماته ادم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه يا عزيزى هو المسيح جاى يموت ولا جاى يحيى المائت ؟

انت بتتكلم من منطلق ان موت المسيح هو تحمل عقوبة ادم فلابد وان يموت نفس الميتة 

فى حين ان موت المسيح خلاصى فهو لم يموت كعقوبة لكنه مات للخلاص لكى يجدد طبيعة المائتين باقامة البشرية فيه 
*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

divine logos قال:


> *
> ليه يا عزيزى هو المسيح جاى يموت ولا جاى يحيى المائت ؟
> 
> انت بتتكلم من منطلق ان موت المسيح هو تحمل عقوبة ادم فلابد وان يموت نفس الميتة
> ...



يحيى المائت تمام ، لكن اليس هذا المائت هو ليس مائت بالجسد ؟ بل هو مائت روحيا بالانفصال عن الله؟؟

 الانسان بالنهاية سيموت (بالجسد) فماذا اذن تأثير موت المسيح (بالجسد)
المسيح اتى ليحيي المائت المنفصل عن الله لكن كيف يحييه بموته الجسدي؟


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا فاهم كل اللي بتقوله بس لحد الان لم تجبني على نوع الموت
> لماذا مات المسيح بالجسد ، والموت الذي ماته ادم هو موت روحي وانفصال عن الله ! لان ادم اصلا مات بالجسد يعني اليس يجب على المسيح ان يموت نفس نوع الموت الذي ماته ادم؟



*أخي الحبيب أنت لم تقرأ الموضوع الذي وضعته لك أو قرأته بدون تركيز لأن الإجابة كلها فيه وانا وضعت لك نفس السؤال اللي بتسأله مع الإجابة بالتفصيل ومع ذلك لم تنتبه لها !!! فارجوك أقرأ الموضوع بتركيز لأنم الإجابة واضحة فيه، وارجو أنك لا تُجمع معلومات بل ليكن لك الرغبة أن تدخل في هذا السرّ العظيم، لأن بدون تذوق الغفران بالحياة في الله فأنك ستظل تسال وتسال ولن تنتهخي لأنك لم تتذوق ....
*

* هل مات الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب بنفس موت آدم ؟​ لقد مات لأنه أخذ " الحكم " الذي كان     يخصنا، ولكنه مزق " الصك " ورفعه من الوسط، أي أزاله من علاقة الشركة  بين    الله والإنسان، فقد مزقه بالصليب عندما سمره في الصليب. هذا حدث لأجلنا. فهو، إذن، لم يمت موت آدم. ولذلك السبب يقول الرسول بطرس في يوم العنصرة إن الموت عجز عن أن " يمسكه " (أعمال 2: 24) ...​ 
ومات الرب يسوع فعلاً لأن نفسه انفصلت     عن جسده، وهو ذات موت آدم، ولكن له سلطان الحياة، فموته ليس كموت آدم،     ولكن لأن الرب له سلطان الحياة، فموته ليس كموت آدم فقط، لأننا لا  يجب   أن  ننسى أن الرب نزل إلى الجحيم، ليس كميت تحت سلطان الموت أي  الشيطان (عبرانيين 2: 14)، بل نزل وشتت قوات الظلمة، وأباد قوات الجحيم، وكسر شوكة الموت، ومزق الصك، لأن له سلطان الحياة.​ 
... آدم خَلُصَ بموت الرب وتواضعه. والصليب وحده هو الذي يكشف عن ضعف القوة وعجزها، فهو ميزان القوة الحقيقية، أي قوة المحبة والتواضع التي أعلنها الرب .] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 1 و 2 و3 و 4 )



 الموت الروحي :
 [ الموت الروحي والجحيم هما وجهان لعملة واحدة، لأن الجحيم هو الحياة المحصورة التي لا نمو فيها والتي فقدت الهدف أو غاية الوجود؛ لأن الإنسان إذ خُلق على صورة الله فهو بدون الله يصبح صورة لنفسه، وبذلك يحدد وجوده ويحصره في الوجود غير النامي والمحدود بصورة    الإنسان  التي خلقها لنفسه، ولذلك يعجز الإنسان عن أن يرتفع إلى ما هو    أعلى من  صورته الإنسانية، لأن محاربة صورة الله فينا تجعلنا غرباء عن    وجودنا  الحقيقي، وأسرى وجودنا الكاذب الذي صنعناه لأنفسنا.​ 
وعندما قال الرسول عن ربنا له المجد أنه     " أدان الخطية في الجسد " (رومية 8: 3)، فقد قَبِلَ موت الجسد الذي  يشتهي    الخلود، ويسعى للبقاء بقوة الحياة الداخلية بدون الله، أي بدون  نعمة   الله  المصدر الحقيقي للحياة.​ أما الرب يسوع فقد *أخذ جسدنا وردَّه إلى الحياة التي لا تموت بالشركة في أُقنومه الإلهي (سرّ التجسد)، وهي شركة في الآب والابن والروح القدس.*​ 
*وعندما ذاق الرب الموت بالجسد على الصليب، حكم على فساد الخطية كأسلوب (أو وسيلة) للحياة، فقد رفض الحياة التي لا تعرف الله ولا تقبله بعكس آدم.*​ 
*فعندما ذاق الموت، **وضع نهاية لاغتراب الجسد عن الله وعن الحياة الداخلية*؛ لأن الجسد يغترب عن الروح الإنسانية عندما يصبح وسيلة وأداة للخطية،     فيترك الحياة الطبيعية ويتشكل بكل صور الخطية ويقع أسيراً للموت؛ لأن    موت  الخطية نابع من الخطية التي يصفها الرسول بأنها "أعمال الجسد  الميتة"،  أي تلك التي لا حياة فيها، والتي تجعلنا غرباء عن أنفسنا،  وعن   أجسادنا،  وعن مصدر الحياة. ] ( رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه  ثيؤدوروس   : 5)




*الخلاص والغفران*

[ نحن نولد روحياً من جراح الرب ولادة     تؤكد لنا أن المغفرة ليست إعلاناً بالكلمة فقط، بل *بحياة تُعطى لنا وتغلب     الحياة القديمة البالية*. هكذا عندما نتأمل جراح الرب، نُعاين ما يحدث     للنفس، وكذلك التحول الداخلي في القلب، ذلك التحول الخفي، يؤكد لنا أننا     ننال علامات القيامة ونحن هنا في "جسد الموت"، أي الجسد الذي يفنى حسب     أصله الترابي الذي أُخذ منه، لأن فناء الجسد الطبيعي هو مقدمة قيامته؛  لأن    شكله الطبيعي يفنى بالموت لكي يقوم حسب شكل المسيح. وتركيب الأعضاء   البالي   ينحلَّ، لأنه زُرع في هوان ويقام في مجد حسب كلمات الرسول (1كورنثوس 15: 42 –  44)، وهو ما نحسه روحياً حسب روح يسوع أي الروح القدس الذي   أقامه من  الأموات.​ ... انحلال الجسد وعودته إلى التراب هو     بداية القيامة؛ لأنه يعود إلى التراب ليس بلعنة الموت، بل بقوة  القيامة،    لأن لعنة الموت معناها عدم القيامة، أما *نعمة الرب، نعمة  القيامة، فهي   حياة  أبدية في يسوع المسيح ابن إلهنا الآب السماوي*. ​ 
وبسبب تجسد الرب وموته وقيامته، ثَّبت     لنا وأعلن لنا سرّ اتحاد النفس بالجسد؛ لأنه جاء لكي يخلصنا ويحملنا مثل     خراف صغار في أحضانه، معلناً لنا:​ 

أن النفس هي الأصل ، وهي قاعدة (جوهر)     الوجود الإنساني، وأن الجسد هو صورتها الخارجية المنظورة، ذلك لأنه   *جدَّد   النفس وردَّها إلى صورته السماوية* التي حُددت في بشارة الإنجيل.   فقد أعلن   أن التجديد هو روحي، وأنه يكمل في يوم القيامة.
 وأعلن لنا مراحل التجديد مؤكداً لنا     أولوية النفس بالميلاد الجديد في مياه المعمودية التي يغتسل فيها الجسد     أيضاً من لعنة الموت منتظراً قيامته لمجد ابن الله.​ وأعلن لنا أيضاً سُكنى الروح القدس في     النفس والجسد معطياً للنفس الدور الأول مقدَّساً الجسد في مسحة الميرون     التي لا تفنى رغم انحلال الجسد، ولذلك نحن نكرم أجساد الشهداء والقديسين     الذين أعلنوا لنا الرب يسوع بالتعاليم والشهادة والسلوك الصالح المقدس،  وهم    بذلك آنية حية للرب وهيكل الروح القدس الذي لا يفارق حتى ما يبقى من    عظام،  بل لأن الكل خُتم بالروح القدس، أي بشكل الرب يسوع المجيد، يبقى    الكل مثل  بذرة تنتظر يوم مجد الرب يسوع الذي سوف يٌغير شكل جسد تواضعنا    ليكون على  صورة مجده، لأنه استطاع أن يُخضع له كل الأشياء (فيلبي 3: 21)​ 
وماذا يُمكننا أن نقول عن السرّ الفائق     المجيد، سرّ بذل محبته... لكن *العبرة هي تذوُّق صلاح الرب وإحسانه لنا،    وإعلان شفاء الجسد وتجديد كل كياننا بالإتحاد به في سرّ مجد محبته،  سرّ    جسده ودمه* ] (رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس : 15 – صفحة 15و16)​


----------



## تيمو (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> يحيى المائت تمام ، لكن اليس هذا المائت هو ليس مائت بالجسد ؟ بل هو مائت روحيا بالانفصال عن الله؟؟
> 
> الانسان بالنهاية سيموت (بالجسد) فماذا اذن تأثير موت المسيح (بالجسد)
> المسيح اتى ليحيي المائت المنفصل عن الله لكن كيف يحييه بموته الجسدي؟



عزيزي 

يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مداخلتي، سأعيد صياغتها:

أنتَ لديك سوء فهم في موضوع الفداء والكفّارة. 

هل تعرف شيء عن موضوع الذبائح؟ ماذا يعني الفداء؟ لكي تفهم الموضوع، عليك أن تبدأ بهذين السؤالين البسيطين.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *أخي الحبيب أنت لم تقرأ الموضوع الذي وضعته لك أو قرأته بدون تركيز لأن الإجابة كلها فيه وانا وضعت لك نفس السؤال اللي بتسأله مع الإجابة بالتفصيل ومع ذلك لم تنتبه لها !!! فارجوك أقرأ الموضوع بتركيز لأنم الإجابة واضحة فيه، وارجو أنك لا تُجمع معلومات بل ليكن لك الرغبة أن تدخل في هذا السرّ العظيم، لأن بدون تذوق الغفران بالحياة في الله فأنك ستظل تسال وتسال ولن تنتهخي لأنك لم تتذوق ....
> *
> 
> * هل مات الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب بنفس موت آدم ؟​ لقد مات لأنه أخذ " الحكم " الذي كان     يخصنا، ولكنه مزق " الصك " ورفعه من الوسط، أي أزاله من علاقة الشركة  بين    الله والإنسان، فقد مزقه بالصليب عندما سمره في الصليب. هذا حدث لأجلنا. فهو، إذن، لم يمت موت آدم. ولذلك السبب يقول الرسول بطرس في يوم العنصرة إن الموت عجز عن أن " يمسكه " (أعمال 2: 24) ...​
> ...



قرأته بس الكلمات والاسلوب صعب ينفهم، ممكن تلخص المكتوب بلغة ابسط من هذه ؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي
> 
> يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مداخلتي، سأعيد صياغتها:
> 
> ...



في العهد القديم كان يتم التكفير عن الخطايا بذبح حيوان ،، (لكن لا اعلم لماذا وما الفائدة من قتل الحيوان)


----------



## تيمو (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> في العهد القديم كان يتم التكفير عن الخطايا بذبح حيوان ،، (لكن لا اعلم لماذا وما الفائدة من قتل الحيوان)



في العهد القديم، كان الشعب عندما يقترف خطيئة، تكون عقوبتها في بعض الأحيان الموت المباشر. هناك أمثلة كثيرة من العهد القديم. إضافة إلى أنه في بعض الخطايا، كان يتوجب على كل شخص يقترف ذنب، أو خطيئة، مهما كانت ((بسيطة)) أن يُقدّم ذبيحة، تختلف بحسب نوع الخطيئة وأمور أخرى.

كان يجب أن تُسال دماء (ولهذا يُستخدم الحيوان) حتى يتم الغفران، أو الفداء. 

ما أهمية عمل المسيح؟ وكيف اختلفت الأمور قبل وبعد موت المسيح؟ سأجيبك عليه إذا اتفقنا أن الأمور تمام لهون ...


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> في العهد القديم، كان الشعب عندما يقترف خطيئة، تكون عقوبتها في بعض الأحيان الموت المباشر. هناك أمثلة كثيرة من العهد القديم. إضافة إلى أنه في بعض الخطايا، كان يتوجب على كل شخص يقترف ذنب، أو خطيئة، مهما كانت ((بسيطة)) أن يُقدّم ذبيحة، تختلف بحسب نوع الخطيئة وأمور أخرى.
> 
> كان يجب أن تُسال دماء (ولهذا يُستخدم الحيوان) حتى يتم الغفران، أو الفداء.
> 
> ما أهمية عمل المسيح؟ وكيف اختلفت الأمور قبل وبعد موت المسيح؟ سأجيبك عليه إذا اتفقنا أن الأمور تمام لهون ...



لم تصل لي فكرة الذبائح 
ما الفائدة بأن يسفك دم حيوان لاجل خطية شخص ارتكبتها في العهد القديم


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لم تصل لي فكرة الذبائح
> ما الفائدة بأن يسفك دم حيوان لاجل خطية شخص ارتكبتها في العهد القديم



الفكرة انها تصل للناس أن أجرة الخطية هي موت، الموضوع مش ذبح حيوان على قدر تصوير خطورة الوضع علشان الإنسان يفهم، فلو درست الذبائح بالتفصيل هاتفهم ليه الله أعطى هذه الصورة الطقسية للإنسان، وذلك لكي يعرف قوة الموت التي تسلطت عليه وكيف الخطية خاطئة جداً، والإنسان يحتاج الخلاص منها على مستوى الواقع العملي لكي يخرج من الموت ويدخل للحياة
​


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2014)

[ وكل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم ويقدم مراراً كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة أن تنزع الخطية ] (عبرانيين 10: 11)
يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في شرح عبرانيين 10: 2 – 7، العظة السابعة عشر:

 [ لماذا كانت الحاجة إلى ذبائح كثيرة، طالما أن ذبيحة واحدة كانت كافية؟ 
 لأنه من خلال الذبائح الكثيرة وتقديمها المستمر، يُظهر أن هؤلاء لم يتطهروا أبداً.   لأنه تماماً مثل الدواء، عندما يكون قوياً وقادراً على استرداد صحة  المريض  فأنه يستطيع أن يقضي على المرض كلية ويتمم الشفاء الكامل إذا  استُخدم مرة  واحدة، وبذلك يكون قد حقق النتيجة المرجوة وأُظهر فاعليته،  وبذلك لا يكون  هُناك حاجة لتناوله مرة أخرى. أما إذ استُخدم باستمرار، فأن هذا يُعد دليل على ضعفه في أن يمنح الشفاء،   لأن سمة الدواء أن يُستخدم مرة واحدة، وليس مرات عديدة، هكذا هُنا أيضاً   (فيما يتعلق بالذبيحة). بمعنى أنه لماذا كانوا يحرصون دائماً على تقديم   الذبائح؟ 

 لأنه إذا   كانوا قد تخلصوا بالفعل من كل الخطايا بالذبائح، ما كانوا ليقدموها كل يوم.   كذلك كان هُناك بعض الذبائح التي كانت تُقدم كل يوم عن كل الشعب، في   المساء وفي الصباح. إذاً فما كان يحدث، هو بمثابة اعتراف بوجود الخطايا وليس بمحوها،   كان اعترافاً بالضعف، وليس دليل قوة. لأن الذبيحة الأولى لم يكن لها  حقيقة  أي قوة. لهذا قُدمت الذبيحة الثانية (ذبيحة المسيح)، ولأن الذبيحة الأولى لم تنفع مطلقاً، فقد تبعتها ذبيحة أخرى، إلا أن كثرة هذه الذبائح كان يُعد دليلاً على وجود الخطايا. بينما تقدماتها بشكل مستمر كان دليل ضعفها ] (القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم عظة 17على شرح رسالة القديس بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين مترجم عن اليونانية طبعة 2010 صفحة255 - 256)

باختصار وتركيز، الذبائح كانت تصور للإنسان مشكلة الخطية، وأن أجرة الخطية موت، أي طبيعتها الموت، مثل الداء المُميت كسرطان أصاب الإنسان بالعطب ولا شفاء منه قط، ممكن أن يأخذ مسكنات ولكن لا يوجد دواء شافي قاطع، فالذبائح كانت توضح مشكلة الإنسان نفسه، وكثرتها الشديدة والتعب في تقديمها يذكر الإنسان بأنه ليس هناك مفر من دواء قوي أي الخلاص من هذه الحالة، لذلك كانت تُشير الذبائح كلها إلى الذبيحة التامه والكاملة الرب يسوع الذي اتى ليحمل خطايانا ويميت إنسانيتنا القديمة ويقيمنا خليقة جديدة فيه، فاتخذ إنسانيتنا لنفسه وصار له نفس ذات الجسد الذي هو قابل للموت، فمات على الصليب وأمات إنسانيتنا القديمة وأقامها خليقة جديدة ذات مجد وطابع خاص، لكي كل من يؤمن يدخل في نفس ذات السرّ ويحيا في الغفران بخليقة جديدة فيها قوة سلطان أولاد الله، فيعيش الإنسان فيما بعد لا لنفسه بل للذي مات لأجله وقام، ويتحقق فيه الموت والقيامة لذلك مكتوب: [ ولكن الذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الأهواء والشهوات ] (غلاطية 5: 24)


----------



## aymonded (3 يوليو 2014)

*أخي الحبيب باختصار شديد:*
 نحن أخطأنا بأنفسنا وحريتنا  وصرنا تحت حكم الموت بسبب خطايانا وليس بسبب خطايا آدم وحده، لأننا     *حملنا منه الموت وليس فعل الخطية ذاته* وبعد ذلك استمرينا نحن نُخطأ، وكل  واحد فينا صار يحمل الموت   في  داخله لأن طبيعة الخطية وأجرتها = موت،  لذلك *ملك علينا الموت وتسلط من  ابتداء   آدم*  واستمر في سلطانة يقوى  يوماً بعد يوم، لأننا ابتدئنا نخترع  الشر  ونزداد   خطية على خطية حتى أن  رائحتها فاحت وصارت رائحة فساد بلا  قدرة على   الشفاء  لأن ما فسد لا يُمكن  إصلاحه إلا لو صار جديداً، لذلك قد  زيد   الناموس بسبب  التعديات وصارت كل طقوسة  للتأديب، وأُعطي الناموس بكل طقسه  الصعب والمرهق جداً لكي *يكشف ويفضح قلب  الإنسان  ليعرف الإنسان إلى أي  مدى وصل فساده وكم فيه من موت قد تسلط على كيانه الذي فسد عن أصل الطبيعة  النقية التي خُلق عليها*،  وقد أعطى الله  الذبائح للتكفير عن الخطية ليُظهر  للإنسان كم كانت   الخطية  خاطئة جداً وكل ما  يفعله الإنسان لن ينفع بسبب  تعدياته لأنه أصبح   فاسد لا  يستطيع ان يخلص ولا  يصلح ولا لمزبلة *لأنه ميت  بالخطايا والذنوب*،  لذلك لم  تشفيه الذبائح بل صار  يقدمها مراراً  وتكراراً ولم يستطع ان يريح  ضميره  المتعب قط ولم تجعله بقادر أن يفلت من * سلطان الموت*  ويخرج عن حالة الفساد التي تفوح منه، ولم يستطع أن  يثبت في  أحكام  الناموس ويحيا بالوصية فاستحق اللعنة، لأن   الناموس بكل أحكامة  وفرائضة كشف  الخطية وأظهر الإنسان في مرآة الوصية كم هو مشوه وغير صالح     إلا أن يموت بسبب  سلطان الموت الذي ملك عليه والفساد الذي يفوح منه  مثل    الجيفة التي لحيوان  ميت وقد بدأ في التحلل ولم يُعرف له شكل أو  منظر،  فهو   يسير في ظلمة الموت والظلمة أعمت عينيه عن الله الحي فصار من  ضلال  لضلال   أردأ، ومن موت لفساد حتى أنه لم يستطع أن يتعرف على الله من    نفسه، وهذا ظهر في تيه الإنسان عن الله على مر عصور طويلة، وحتى  لما  اتعامل   الله مع الإنسان واتخذ شعب مثالاً ليكون قائد الشعوب في معرفة   الله، هو   نفسه الذي سُميَّ شعب الله المختار، ضل عنه وعصى وصياه وتركه   وعبد آلهة   أخرى ولم يطع الوصية التي أخذها من الله والتي فيها حياة تطرد   قوة الموت فظهر فيه الموت أكثر وفاحت رائحة الفساد منه أكثر قوة، ولم يعرف   الله كنور وحق وحياة، بل ضل عنه أيضاً بصورة ملفتة للنظر وشديدة    الجرأة،  وهذا يُظهر كيف أن الإنسان عموماً لم يستطع أن يثبت في وصية الله    لأنه  ضال ومظلم داخلياً وبسهولة ينقاد للخير الغير موجود ويطيع الشر  أسهل مما  يطيع الله، بل ويسير للموت أسهل من أن يسير للحياة، لأنه لا يرى   ولا  يبصر  هيئة الله ولا يستطيع أن يتعرف عليه ويعرفه، لأن عنصر الموت   يعمل  في  داخله مبدداً صورة الله التي خُلِقَ عليها، فمن منا قادر على أن  ينظر بعينه المجردتين إلى الشمس، لأنه لو نظر لن يحتمل ولو تفرس فيها  سيعمى، لازم تتغير عينيه أو تتعالج معالجة خاصة لتستطيع أن تنظر للشمس،  ونحن كلنا كذلك لا نستطيع أن نتعامل مع الله أو ننظره لأن طبعنا مختلف لا  يحتمل طبع قداسته، لذلك علينا أن نتغير ونصير ذات طبع جديد، يستطيع أن  يتعامل مع الله بسهولة والله يتعامل معه بدون أي عائق، لذلك ينبغي أن نموت كخليقة قديمة ونقوم خليقة جديدة وهذا هو عمل المسيح الخلاصي...

 +[ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً الخطية هي التعدي ] (1يوحنا 3: 4) 
 +[ من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس ] (1يوحنا 3: 8) 
 +[ نؤمن بمن أقام يسوع ربنا من الأموات. الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا ] (رومية 4: 24، 25)
 +[ لأن المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار.... ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لأنه *ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا.* فبالأولى كثيراً ونحن متبررون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب. لأنه إن كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته. ] (رومية 5: 6 – 10).​


----------



## تيمو (3 يوليو 2014)

> أخي الحبيب باختصار شديد:



هاد وإنتَ مختصر .. كيف لو إنك مش مختصر  




الرب نوري99 قال:


> لم تصل لي فكرة الذبائح
> ما الفائدة بأن يسفك دم حيوان لاجل خطية شخص ارتكبتها في العهد القديم



بالإضافة لما ذكره الأستاذ أيمن ... 

هناك سبع أنواع من الذبائح والقرابين التي كان يجب أن يقدّمها الشعب القديم ، بما فيهم ذبائح الخطيئة (ومثال التي يُرش فيها الدم على أعتاب الأبواب للتكفير عن خطايا الشعب ككل)، وذبائح الإثم والتي تقدّم عن الخطايا الشخصية. 

يعني الشعب كان مطالب بتقديم ذبائح كثيرة (ومرهقة) خلال السنة ، بين ذبائح سلامة وذبائح خطيئة وذبائح إثم .... إلخ 

** تستطيع أن تقرأ عن موضوع الذبائح في سفر اللاويين.

لماذا الدم؟ يقول الإنجيل بما معناه أنه بدون دم لا تحصل مغفرة، يعني الذبيحة مرتبطة بالدماء، لذلك عندما أرسل الرب ملاك الموت ليقتل أبناء المصريين (آخر ضربة من الضربات العشر لفرعون)، أمر الرب أن يضع الشعب العبراني دم على أعتاب الأبواب لكي يجوز عنهم ملاك الموت، ولا يقتل أبناءهم.

إذن الدم هو أساس النجاة من الموت والمغفرة لأن النفس والحياة في الدم.

إذا وضحت النقاط سأنتقل عن تأثير موت المسيح بحياتنا.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *أخي الحبيب باختصار شديد:*
> نحن أخطأنا بأنفسنا وحريتنا  وصرنا تحت حكم الموت بسبب خطايانا وليس بسبب خطايا آدم وحده، لأننا     *حملنا منه الموت وليس فعل الخطية ذاته* وبعد ذلك استمرينا نحن نُخطأ، وكل  واحد فينا صار يحمل الموت   في  داخله لأن طبيعة الخطية وأجرتها = موت،  لذلك *ملك علينا الموت وتسلط من  ابتداء   آدم*  واستمر في سلطانة يقوى  يوماً بعد يوم، لأننا ابتدئنا نخترع  الشر  ونزداد   خطية على خطية حتى أن  رائحتها فاحت وصارت رائحة فساد بلا  قدرة على   الشفاء  لأن ما فسد لا يُمكن  إصلاحه إلا لو صار جديداً، لذلك قد  زيد   الناموس بسبب  التعديات وصارت كل طقوسة  للتأديب، وأُعطي الناموس بكل طقسه  الصعب والمرهق جداً لكي *يكشف ويفضح قلب  الإنسان  ليعرف الإنسان إلى أي  مدى وصل فساده وكم فيه من موت قد تسلط على كيانه الذي فسد عن أصل الطبيعة  النقية التي خُلق عليها*،  وقد أعطى الله  الذبائح للتكفير عن الخطية ليُظهر  للإنسان كم كانت   الخطية  خاطئة جداً وكل ما  يفعله الإنسان لن ينفع بسبب  تعدياته لأنه أصبح   فاسد لا  يستطيع ان يخلص ولا  يصلح ولا لمزبلة *لأنه ميت  بالخطايا والذنوب*،  لذلك لم  تشفيه الذبائح بل صار  يقدمها مراراً  وتكراراً ولم يستطع ان يريح  ضميره  المتعب قط ولم تجعله بقادر أن يفلت من * سلطان الموت*  ويخرج عن حالة الفساد التي تفوح منه، ولم يستطع أن  يثبت في  أحكام  الناموس ويحيا بالوصية فاستحق اللعنة، لأن   الناموس بكل أحكامة  وفرائضة كشف  الخطية وأظهر الإنسان في مرآة الوصية كم هو مشوه وغير صالح     إلا أن يموت بسبب  سلطان الموت الذي ملك عليه والفساد الذي يفوح منه  مثل    الجيفة التي لحيوان  ميت وقد بدأ في التحلل ولم يُعرف له شكل أو  منظر،  فهو   يسير في ظلمة الموت والظلمة أعمت عينيه عن الله الحي فصار من  ضلال  لضلال   أردأ، ومن موت لفساد حتى أنه لم يستطع أن يتعرف على الله من    نفسه، وهذا ظهر في تيه الإنسان عن الله على مر عصور طويلة، وحتى  لما  اتعامل   الله مع الإنسان واتخذ شعب مثالاً ليكون قائد الشعوب في معرفة   الله، هو   نفسه الذي سُميَّ شعب الله المختار، ضل عنه وعصى وصياه وتركه   وعبد آلهة   أخرى ولم يطع الوصية التي أخذها من الله والتي فيها حياة تطرد   قوة الموت فظهر فيه الموت أكثر وفاحت رائحة الفساد منه أكثر قوة، ولم يعرف   الله كنور وحق وحياة، بل ضل عنه أيضاً بصورة ملفتة للنظر وشديدة    الجرأة،  وهذا يُظهر كيف أن الإنسان عموماً لم يستطع أن يثبت في وصية الله    لأنه  ضال ومظلم داخلياً وبسهولة ينقاد للخير الغير موجود ويطيع الشر  أسهل مما  يطيع الله، بل ويسير للموت أسهل من أن يسير للحياة، لأنه لا يرى   ولا  يبصر  هيئة الله ولا يستطيع أن يتعرف عليه ويعرفه، لأن عنصر الموت   يعمل  في  داخله مبدداً صورة الله التي خُلِقَ عليها، فمن منا قادر على أن  ينظر بعينه المجردتين إلى الشمس، لأنه لو نظر لن يحتمل ولو تفرس فيها  سيعمى، لازم تتغير عينيه أو تتعالج معالجة خاصة لتستطيع أن تنظر للشمس،  ونحن كلنا كذلك لا نستطيع أن نتعامل مع الله أو ننظره لأن طبعنا مختلف لا  يحتمل طبع قداسته، لذلك علينا أن نتغير ونصير ذات طبع جديد، يستطيع أن  يتعامل مع الله بسهولة والله يتعامل معه بدون أي عائق، لذلك ينبغي أن نموت كخليقة قديمة ونقوم خليقة جديدة وهذا هو عمل المسيح الخلاصي...
> 
> +[ كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً الخطية هي التعدي ] (1يوحنا 3: 4)
> ...



انت عند بداية جواب سؤالي وقفت ! "  لذلك ينبغي أن نموت كخليقة قديمة ونقوم خليقة جديدة وهذا هو عمل المسيح الخلاصي..."

ما هو انا سؤالي عن عمل المسيح الخلاصي كيف تم بمجرد موته ؟

وبعد ما قرأت جوابك خطر ببالي سؤال اخر ! يعني حتى لو ادم ما اخطأ عندما اكل من الشجرة كان ابليس سيبقى وراءه حتى يغريه ويخطىء ولو ادم لم يخطىء لكان نسله اغواهم الشيطان ايضاً يعني سيبقى ادم الخليقة الجيدة التي بلا عيب الشخص الذي انجبه ادم عندما يخطىء سوف يكون كل نسله خاطىء فاذن موت المسيح الخلاصي كان حتمي لانه اول على اخر الانسان سوف يخطىء ! سواء بآدم او نسله لان من اول محاولة اغواء للشيطان ادم  خالف وصية الله فكيف الحال لو مضى الاف السنين !!


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

انا ضايع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا ضايع





*لماذا الضياع

رجاء تحديد ما تريد معرفته​*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

اقرأ ردي اللي فوق ردك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *الله اوصى ادم بأن لا يأكل من الشجرة لانه موتا يموت اذا فعل ذلك
> 
> والموت عنا معناه الانفصال عن الله " الموت الروحي "
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح اخى
رجاء ان تطلب من الرب ان يعطيك الفهم قبل القراءة
 لماذا التجسد وما هو التجسد ؟

+ لنبدأ القصة من البداية: خلق الله السموات والأرض وخلق كل شئ من أجل الإنسان الذى خلقه على صورته ومثاله وبعد أن خلق الله الإنسان على الأرض رأى أن كل شئ حسن جداً وأعطاه السلطان على الخليقة ووضعه فى الجنة وأوصاه ألا يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت لكن أدم أكل...!
و بأكل ادم من الشجرة حدثت ثلاثة أشياء لها خطورتها:-
1- كسّر وصية الله وأهانه." لانه أوصاه أن لا يأكل من الشجرة فأكل".
2- صار مستحقاً لحكم الموت." لاأن الله قال له يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت".
3- فسّدت طبيعته بمعرفة الشر والخطية."لأنه بعد أن أكل انفتحت عينه على الخطية والشر".

فكان لابد أن يوجد:

1- مصالح يصالح الإنسان مع الله.
2- منْ يرفع حكم الموت عن الإنسان.
3- منْ يجدد طبيعته الفاسدة.

أولاً: منْ يصالح الإنسان مع الله:-
الإنسان عندما أخطأ وكسّر وصية الله صارت هناك خصومة وحاجز بين الإنسان وبين الله وخطية كسّر الوصية كانت موجهة ضد الله الغير محدود فصارت خطية غير محدودة.
ومن أجل مصالحة الإنسان مع الله لابد أن أحدهما يذهب للاخر فيمكن للعظيم أن يذهب للاصفر ويكون هذا اتضاعاً منه ولكن لا يمكن للاصفر أن يرتفع.
ملك أراد أن يعرف ما يحدث فى مملكته فإتخذ شكل أحد المواطنين العاديين وبدأ يسير فى شوارع المدينة يسأل عن أحوال الرعية فهل فقد هذا الملك سلطانه لأنه ظهر فى شكل مواطن عادى.
و لكن على النقيض فلا يستطيع مواطن عادى أن يلبس ملابس الملك ويقول أنا الملك ويكون بذلك صادقاً أو يكون له سلطان الملك وقوته.
وهكذا عندما أراد الله أن يصالح الإنسان ويعيد علاقة المحبة نزل فى شكل الإنسان و اتخذ جسداً وصار له كل ما كان للإنسان (ماعدا الخطية) فأكل وشرب ونام وصلى واعتمد وكل ذلك لا يؤثر على لاهوته وقدرته.

ثانياً: منْ يرفع عن الإنسان حكم الموت؟
و لكن مازال هناك حكم الموت عل الإنسان فعندما أعطى الله ادم الوصية قال له يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتاً تموت فأكل ادم وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت، وااله كلى العدل وقال لادم يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت فلا يمكن أن الله العادل ألا يطبق احكامه ومن ناحية اخرى محبته ورحمته لادم تجعله لا يتركه فى موته.

* ولكن كيف مات أدم وكيف خلصه الله من الموت؟

بعد أن أكل من الشجرة وصار مستحقاً لحكم الموت ، مات ثلاثة أنواع من الموت :-
1- الموت الجسدى :-

فبعدأن أكل أدم من الشجرة قال الله إنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود وفعلا تحقق ذلك بعد أن ترك الجنة بفترة وإنفصلت روحه عن جسده ورجع جسده إلى التراب.
2- الموت الروحى:- 

قبل السقوط كانت لأدم دالة قوية وصداقة حقيقية مع الله، والروح التى هى نفخة من الله تشتاق دائماً للحياه معه ولكن بعد السقوط إنفصل الإنسان روحياً عن الله وصارت الخطية حاجزاً بينه وبين الله ومات روحياً. وأيضاً إن الروح تظل بعيداً عن الله فى جحيم لا يطاق إلى الأبد حتى بعد الموت الجسدى.
3- الموت النفسى (الأدبى):-

 عندما كان الإنسان فى الجنة كان له سلطاناً على كل الخليقة وكانت الخليقة كلها تهابه وكانت له صورة الله ولم تكن هناك حيوانات مفترسة والأرض كانت تعطى ثمرها. ولكن عندما سقط بدأت الخليقة تتمرد عليه والحيوانات تفترس بعضها البعض وتعتدى على الإنسان والأرض أيضاً أصبحت لا تعطى ثمرها. وذلك مثل إنسان كان مديراً لشركة كبرى له سلطان وهيبة وبعد إرتكاب خطأ ما أصبح عاملا بسيطاً فصار ذلك تدميراً وموتاً لنفسه.
+ فأخذ الله جسداً ومات عن الإنسان و أقامه من :
1- الموت الجسدى:- إذ أن الله إتخذ جسداً مثل الإنسان ( ما خلا الخطية التى هى سبب الموت) ومات بإرادته وهو غير مستحق الموت لذلك بعد موته بالجسد استطاع أن يقوم بالجسد وصار بذلك للإنسان قيامة بالجسد.
2- الموت الروحى:- و إتخذ شكل الإنسان وعاش على الأرض مثلنا دون أن يخطئ وهو الوحيد الذى لم يخطئ وعندما مات بالجسد كإنسان ذهب بروحه الإنسانية إلى الجحيم وخلص الارواح ووهبهم الحياه مع الله إلى الأبد وبذلك خلص الإنسان من الموت الروحى سواء فى حياته على الأرض أو بعد موته حيث أن روحه تكون فى فروس النعيم بعد أن تفارق الجسد .
3- الموت النفسى :- و أعاد للإنسان ثقته بنفسه وقال له الله : أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة"(مت 31:10) ،" لم أعد أدعوكم عبيداً بل أحباء"(يو15:15). ونرى كرامة الإنسان وهيبته فى حياة القديسين فنرى صداقتهم مع الحيوانات وسيادتهم على الطبيعة.
ثالثاً: منْ يجدد طبيعة الإنسان التى عرفت الشر و تلوثت به ويهبه حياة جديدة؟
محبة الله للإنسان لا تُحد ولكن طبيعة الله المقدسة لا تقبل الخطية، هكذا الله لم يترك الإنسان فى فساد طبيعته حتى يموت بالخطية ولم يعاقبة بأن يفنى طبيعته بل جاء و أخذ الطبيعة البشرية لكى يجددها و يأخذ كل خطايانا فى جسده فصارت لنا حياته و أخذنا الطبيعة الجديدة وتجددنا.

وما "الذبح العظيم" الذي يذكره القرآن في سورة الصافات 107 نقلا عن التوراة - إذ يقتبس قصة إبراهيم عندما كان مزمعا ان يقدم ابنه ذبيحة على جبل المريا فمنعه الله وقدم له كبشا كي يفتدي به ابنه - إلاّ رمزا لعمل المسيح الكفاري على جبل الجلجثة . وهنا نجد ان القرآن أسماه "الذبح العظيم" لان ذلك الكبش لم يكن كبشا عاديا كبقية الكباش التي كانت تقدم يوميا للكفارة. بل كان كبشا فريدا، كان عطية السماء لإبراهيم ليكفر عن ابنه الذي كان تحت حتمية الموت. كما ان الله أراد ان يعلمنا ان ما حدث على جبل المريا (الذي هو جبل الجلجثة) لم يكن إلا رمزا: أولا، لحالة الإنسان وخطاياه التي جلبت عليه حكم موت أبدي محتوم في نار جهنم. وثانيا، لمحبة الله إذ أرسل عطية السماء - الرب يسوع المسيح - الذي هو "حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يوحنا 29:1). وقد مات المسيح على نفس البقعة التي قدم فيها إبراهيم الكبش فداء لابنه الذي هو رمز لموت المسيح لفداء بني البشر ولمغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن به : "وانما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية" (عبرانيين 18:10). 

إذاً، "الذبح العظيم"

 لم يكن إلا رمزا للذبح العظيم الفعلي الذي قدمه الرب يسوع المسيح بدم نفسه لفداء الإنسان ومبطلا كل الذبائح إذ لم تبقِ حاجة بعد لأية منها: "فان المسيح أيضا تألم من أجل الأثمة ... لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (1بطرس 3 : 18 ) و ( يوحنا 3: 16 ). ولأن المسيح هو كلمة الله ، لذلك لم يستطع الموت ان يمسكه ويبقيه في القبر ، وهكذا قام في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات بمجد عظيم ليؤكد دعواه ويثبت رسالته​*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

انا عارف كل هذا الكلام
بس هذا مش جواب لسؤالي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انت عند بداية جواب سؤالي وقفت ! "  لذلك ينبغي أن نموت كخليقة قديمة ونقوم خليقة جديدة وهذا هو عمل المسيح الخلاصي..."
> 
> ما هو انا سؤالي عن عمل المسيح الخلاصي كيف تم بمجرد موته ؟
> 
> وبعد ما قرأت جوابك خطر ببالي سؤال اخر ! يعني حتى لو ادم ما اخطأ عندما اكل من الشجرة كان ابليس سيبقى وراءه حتى يغريه ويخطىء ولو ادم لم يخطىء لكان نسله اغواهم الشيطان ايضاً يعني سيبقى ادم الخليقة الجيدة التي بلا عيب الشخص الذي انجبه ادم عندما يخطىء سوف يكون كل نسله خاطىء فاذن موت المسيح الخلاصي كان حتمي لانه اول على اخر الانسان سوف يخطىء ! سواء بآدم او نسله لان من اول محاولة اغواء للشيطان ادم  خالف وصية الله فكيف الحال لو مضى الاف السنين !!



*1– عمل المسيح الخلاصي على الصليب:

على الصليب تتجلى عظمة الخلاص حيث صُلبَ رب المجد يسوع المسيح عوضاً عن البشرية كلها، التي سقطت بسبب خطية آدم الأول، عندما كسر وصية الله وأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر بغواية الحية، فوقع في التعدي، واستحق حكم الموت الأبدي، وهكذانرى هذا الحكم على جميع الناس "إذ أخطأ الجميع" (رو12:5). وانفصلت البشرية عن الله، إذ خرجت مع آدم من حضرة الرب. 
ولكن الله في عمق محبته دبر خطته الفداء المجيد، "إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد" (رو3:8). وهكذا قدمه كفارة عن خطايانا، كما يقول معلمنا يوحنا الرسول: "هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا" (1يو10:4).

لقد ذاق رب المجد يسوع المسيح الموت لأجل كل واحد كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "ولكن الذي وضع قليلاً عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد" (عب9:2). 
وبهذا بين الله محبته لنا لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا. (رو8:5).
وبموت الرب يسوع المسيح فداء عن البشرية أعاد الشركة المقطوعة بعد أن صالحنا مع الآب، كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "أي أن الله كان في المسيح مصالحاً العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم" (2كو19:5). 

وبناء على ذلك أعاد الله للبشرية في المسيح يسوع كل البركات والامتيازات المجيدة التي فقدها آدم وحرم البشرية منها بسقوطه في التعدي. ولذلك قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح" (أف3:1). 
​*


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

*"وبعد ما قرأت جوابك خطر ببالي سؤال اخر ! يعني حتى لو ادم ما اخطأ عندما اكل من الشجرة كان ابليس سيبقى وراءه حتى يغريه ويخطىء ولو ادم لم يخطىء لكان نسله اغواهم الشيطان ايضاً يعني سيبقى ادم الخليقة الجيدة التي بلا عيب الشخص الذي انجبه ادم عندما يخطىء سوف يكون كل نسله خاطىء فاذن موت المسيح الخلاصي كان حتمي لانه اول على اخر الانسان سوف يخطىء ! سواء بآدم او نسله لان من اول محاولة اغواء للشيطان ادم خالف وصية الله فكيف الحال لو مضى الاف السنين !!"

هذا سؤالي الآخر *


----------



## تيمو (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> *"وبعد ما قرأت جوابك خطر ببالي سؤال اخر ! يعني حتى لو ادم ما اخطأ عندما اكل من الشجرة كان ابليس سيبقى وراءه حتى يغريه ويخطىء ولو ادم لم يخطىء لكان نسله اغواهم الشيطان ايضاً يعني سيبقى ادم الخليقة الجيدة التي بلا عيب الشخص الذي انجبه ادم عندما يخطىء سوف يكون كل نسله خاطىء فاذن موت المسيح الخلاصي كان حتمي لانه اول على اخر الانسان سوف يخطىء ! سواء بآدم او نسله لان من اول محاولة اغواء للشيطان ادم خالف وصية الله فكيف الحال لو مضى الاف السنين !!"
> 
> هذا سؤالي الآخر *



هذا سؤال افتراضي لا قيمة منه، ولن يفيد بشيء ... الأسئلة التي تحتوي على لو ، أسئلة فلسفية ولن تؤدي إلا لمزيد من هذه التساؤلات الإفتراضية.

هل قرأت ردي حول موضوع الذبائح؟ وأهمية الدم؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (3 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> هذا سؤال افتراضي لا قيمة منه، ولن يفيد بشيء ... الأسئلة التي تحتوي على لو ، أسئلة فلسفية ولن تؤدي إلا لمزيد من هذه التساؤلات الإفتراضية.
> 
> هل قرأت ردي حول موضوع الذبائح؟ وأهمية الدم؟



قرأته ،،
بس سؤالي ليس فلسفي هو سؤال فعلا يستحق التأمل
خصوصاُ اذا كانت كل العقيدة مبنية على اساسها، الشيطان اغوى ادم ومن اول مرة اخطأ يعني الانسان الله خلقه قابل للاغواء بسهولة فحتى لو ادم لم يخطىء بالطبع سيخطىء احد من نسله 
يعني الفساد نتيجة حتمية والفداء نتيجة حتمية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> قرأته ،،
> بس سؤالي ليس فلسفي هو سؤال فعلا يستحق التأمل
> خصوصاُ اذا كانت كل العقيدة مبنية على اساسها، الشيطان اغوى ادم ومن اول مرة اخطأ يعني الانسان الله خلقه قابل للاغواء بسهولة فحتى لو ادم لم يخطىء بالطبع سيخطىء احد من نسله
> يعني الفساد نتيجة حتمية والفداء نتيجة حتمية




ا*الانسان الله خلقه قابل للاغواء بسهولة
 تصليح العبارة الانسان الله خلقه له ارادة ويستطيع التمييز بين الخير والشر وله الاختيار 
​*


----------



## aymonded (4 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> قرأته ،،
> بس سؤالي ليس فلسفي هو سؤال فعلا يستحق التأمل
> خصوصاُ اذا كانت كل العقيدة مبنية على اساسها، الشيطان اغوى ادم ومن اول مرة اخطأ يعني الانسان الله خلقه قابل للاغواء بسهولة فحتى لو ادم لم يخطىء بالطبع سيخطىء احد من نسله
> يعني الفساد نتيجة حتمية والفداء نتيجة حتمية



سلام لشخصك الحلو العقيدة لا تُبني على أساس غير واقعي فعلي حادث، فنحن ما يهمنا الآن هو أن نتذوق عمل الله الخلاصي في حياتنا الشخصية، أنا فين من الله، ما هي حياتي الشخصية أنا !!! وما هو تعاملي مع الله الآن !!!
مش عيب طبعاً السؤال ولا عيب إني أعرف اي شيء، لكن مشكلتنا هو أن ساعات كتير نسأل بدون أن نبحث ونفتش عن حياتنا احنا وأين موضعنا من الله وخلاصه المقدم لنا على المستوى الشخصي !!!
​


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يوليو 2014)

لكن عندما نسأل اسئلة اخرى مثل هذه ، ممكن التأكد من صحة ايماننا
انا اريد التأكد من منطقية وصحة ايماني حتى استطيع امارسه
لذلك ارجو الاجابة


----------



## aymonded (4 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن عندما نسأل اسئلة اخرى مثل هذه ، ممكن التأكد من صحة ايماننا
> انا اريد التأكد من منطقية وصحة ايماني حتى استطيع امارسه
> لذلك ارجو الاجابة



انت بتدور على منطق عقلي فكري، والا بتدور على شخص الله الحي... أخي الحبيب لو بتدور على منطقية إيمان حسب العقل، فلن تجد إيمان فلسفي يريح العقل من جهة الفكر، لأن الإيمان بيكون بشخص والشخص هو ربنا يسوع، والقديس بولس نفسه قال في رسالة كورنثوس الأولى الإصحاح الأول:
 18- فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ.
 19- لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «سَأُبِيدُ حِكْمَةَ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَأَرْفُضُ فَهْمَ الْفُهَمَاءِ».
 20- أَيْنَ الْحَكِيمُ؟ أَيْنَ الْكَاتِبُ؟ أَيْنَ مُبَاحِثُ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ؟ أَلَمْ يُجَهِّلِ اللهُ حِكْمَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ؟.
 21- لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ.
 22- لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ يَسْأَلُونَ آيَةً وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ يَطْلُبُونَ حِكْمَةً.
 23- وَلَكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوباً: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً!.
 24- وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُوداً وَيُونَانِيِّينَ فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ.
 25- لأَنَّ جَهَالَةَ اللهِ أَحْكَمُ مِنَ النَّاسِ! وَضَعْفَ اللهِ أَقْوَى مِنَ النَّاسِ!.
 26- فَانْظُرُوا دَعْوَتَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ حُكَمَاءُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ. لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ أَقْوِيَاءُ. لَيْسَ كَثِيرُونَ شُرَفَاءُ.
 27- بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ.
 28- وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ.
 29- لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْتَخِرَ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ أَمَامَهُ.
 30- وَمِنْهُ أَنْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرّاًوَقَدَاسَةً وَفِدَاءً.
 31- حَتَّى كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَنِ افْتَخَرَ فَلْيَفْتَخِرْ بِالرَّبِّ»
ويقول أيضاً في الإصحاح الثاني:
 1- وَأَنَا لَمَّا أَتَيْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَتَيْتُ *لَيْسَ بِسُمُوِّ الْكَلاَمِ أَوِ الْحِكْمَةِ مُنَادِياً لَكُمْ بِشَهَادَةِ اللهِ*.
 2- لأَنِّي لَمْ أَعْزِمْ أَنْ أَعْرِفَ شَيْئاً بَيْنَكُمْ إِلاَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ وَإِيَّاهُ مَصْلُوباً.
 3- وَأَنَا كُنْتُ عِنْدَكُمْ فِي ضُعْفٍ وَخَوْفٍ وَرِعْدَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.
 4- *وَكَلاَمِي وَكِرَازَتِي لَمْ يَكُونَا بِكَلاَمِ الْحِكْمَةِ الإِنْسَانِيَّةِ الْمُقْنِعِ بَلْ بِبُرْهَانِ الرُّوحِ وَالْقُوَّةِ*.
 5- *لِكَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ إِيمَانُكُمْ بِحِكْمَةِ النَّاسِ بَلْ بِقُوَّةِ اللهِ*.
​


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن عندما نسأل اسئلة اخرى مثل هذه ، ممكن التأكد من صحة ايماننا
> انا اريد التأكد من منطقية وصحة ايماني حتى استطيع امارسه
> لذلك ارجو الاجابة



هذه الأسئلة الأخرى التي بدأت تسألها أسئلة افتراضية، تماماً مثل لو سألتك: لو إنتَ مولود في أفريقيا ... ومن ثم أبدأ أسألك أسئلة معتبراً أنها ((حقائق)) وهي فعلياً خطأ لأنها أسئلة مبنية على إفتراض لأمر حاصل وقد تم وانتهى.

وما قالته الأستاذة مونيكا بالمناسبة يحسم سؤالك أساساً، ألم تنتبه لكلماتها جيداً: الإنسان صاحب إرادة حرة وهكذا خلقه الله.

ركّز بالتالي:
- بدون دماء لا تحصل مغفرة.
- في العهد القديم وصلت أجرة الخطيئة لموت حقيقي جسدي وفوري.
- كانت الذبائح والقرابين كثيرة ومرهقة للشعب القديم.
- موت المسيح كان كعمل فدائي كفّاري لمرة واحدة لا نحتاج بعدها لأية قرابين وذبائح للتكفير عن خطايانا.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (4 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم ،، لكن الله لما خلق ادم اعطاه حرية .. ونحن الآن ايضاً نمتلك حرية بأن نختار بين الشر والخير

حسب ما هو معروف الله خلق ادم Perfect بدون خطيئة ولا فساد لكن امام الحرية اختار الفساد بارادته اذن ما الفرق بينه وبيننا الآن نحن ايضاً الله خلقنا بطبيعة جيدة لكن عندما ننمو يصبح لدينا خياران اما ممارسة الخير او ممارسة الشر 

يعني الفكرة انه الانسان لديه منذ خلقه احتمالية العصيان التي تنتج من طبيعة فاسدة وليس طبيعة صالحة

صح كلامي او خطأ؟


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

يعني آدم ما كان معصوم عن الخطأ !


----------



## أَمَة (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> شكرا لكم ،، لكن الله لما خلق ادم اعطاه حرية .. ونحن الآن ايضاً نمتلك حرية بأن نختار بين الشر والخير




كلامك صح في هذه الجزئية فقط. الله أعطى آدم الحرية. لماذا لأنه ميرزه عن بقية المخلوقات و لم يخلقه ليكون عبدا لا إرادة له، بل خلقه على صورته وكشبهه، و باركه، و سلطه على بقية المخلوقات. كما يقول سفر التكوين الأصحاح 1 الأعداد 26 لغاية 31. يا ريت تضغط على السفر وتقرأ بنفسك.



الرب نوري99 قال:


> حسب ما هو معروف الله خلق ادم Perfect بدون خطيئة ولا فساد


 
هذه الجزئية غلط.
صحيح ان الله خلق آدم بدون خطية ولا فساد لأن الله قدوس ولا يخلق فسادا، وكل شيء خلق رآه حسنا كما يقول السفر المذكور في ردي على الجزئية السابق. ولكن، *الله لم يخلق آدم كاملا*. الكمال لله وحده.

الله خلق آدم على صورته كشبهه لكي يتدرج و ينمو في الكمال و هو في معية الله القدوس والكامل وحده.



الرب نوري99 قال:


> لكن امام الحرية اختار الفساد بارادته


 
إخيتار الكلمات مهم جدا يا إبني، ويؤثر على فهم الأشياء.
آدم لم يختار الفساد.
الفساد نتج عن سوء إستعمال آدم للحرية التي أعطاه له الرب.
الرب نهاه عن الأكل من ثمر شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، وقال له انه موتا يموت إن فعل [تكوين 2 عدد 17] ، ولم يجبره على عدم أكلها.
حواء وقعت لغواية الشيطان (الْحَيَّةُ *احْيَلَ* جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ) [تكوين 3 العدد 1]، وصدقت كذبه بأنهما لن يموتا [تكوين 3 العدد 4] بسبب شهوتها للمعرفة [تكوين 3 العدد 5] وشهوتها لتلك الثمرة إذ رأت الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ. [تكوين 3 العدد 6] .

أرجو أن يكون هذا التفسير قد وضح الفرق بين قولك أن آدم اختار الفساد وقصة الكتاب المقدس التي تبين أنه أساء الإختيار.

كان أمام حواء وآدم حرية الإختيار بأن يسمعوا كلام الرب أو يسمعوا كلام الشيطان. اختاروا كلام الشيطان لأنهم تسرعوا بطلب المعرفة عن طريق غير طريق الرب القدوس. 





الرب نوري99 قال:


> اذن ما الفرق بينه وبيننا الآن نحن ايضاً* الله خلقنا* بطبيعة جيدة لكن *عندما* *ننمو يصبح لدينا خياران* اما ممارسة الخير او ممارسة الشر
> 
> يعني الفكرة انه الانسان لديه منذ خلقه احتمالية العصيان التي تنتج من طبيعة فاسدة وليس طبيعة صالحة
> 
> صح كلامي او خطأ؟


 

كلامك صح وخطأ في نفس الوقت، واختيارك لكلمات غلط يدل على أنك لم تفهم بعد فكرة الفساد التي حلت بطبيعتنا. [كلماتك الغلط هي باللون الأحمر وتحتها سطر]


*الله خلق آدم فقط ولم يخلقنا كلنا.* 
نحن نُولد و لا نُخلق . نحن ذرية آدم التي في صلبه.
عندما فسدت طبيعة آدم فسدت طبيعة ذريته. معنى هذا الكلام أننا نولد بطبيعة فاسدة و ليس جيدة كما تقول، ولذلك ترى الأطفال يخطئون قبل أن ينموا. أما حرية الإختيار فلا تزال موجودة، ولكنها غير كافية إن لم تتجدد طبيتعنا الفاسدة بالمسيح القائم من الموت - في سر المعمودية. 




الرب نوري99 قال:


> يعني آدم ما كان معصوم عن الخطأ !


 
نعم آدم لم يكن معصوما عن الخطأ.
الله وحده بدون خطأ.


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

أمة قال:


> كلامك صح في هذه الجزئية فقط. الله أعطى آدم الحرية. لماذا لأنه ميرزه عن بقية المخلوقات و لم يخلقه ليكون عبدا لا إرادة له، بل خلقه على صورته وكشبهه، و باركه، و سلطه على بقية المخلوقات. كما يقول سفر التكوين الأصحاح 1 الأعداد 26 لغاية 31. يا ريت تضغط على السفر وتقرأ بنفسك.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اذا آدم لم يكن معصوماً عن الخطأ كيف اذن نقول ان الله خلقه صالح،، لم يصلني حد الان الفرق بينه وبيننا، بما ان ادم خلق وعندما وضع امام خيار انه يطيع الله ام يطيع الشيطان ، اطاع الشيطان ولم يطيع الله اذن هو من البداية خلق وهناك فساد في طبيعته،، وابليس بالطبع سيبقى يغوي ادم حتى لو لم يأكل من الشجرة يعني الوقوع في الخطيئة شيء حتمي منذ بداية الخليقة لان الانسان يميل دائما نحو الشر حتى ادم نفسه 

ممكن توضيح اكثر؟


----------



## تيمو (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> اذا آدم لم يكن معصوماً عن الخطأ كيف اذن نقول ان الله خلقه صالح،، لم يصلني حد الان الفرق بينه وبيننا، بما ان ادم خلق وعندما وضع امام خيار انه يطيع الله ام يطيع الشيطان ، اطاع الشيطان ولم يطيع الله اذن هو من البداية خلق وهناك فساد في طبيعته،، وابليس بالطبع سيبقى يغوي ادم حتى لو لم يأكل من الشجرة يعني الوقوع في الخطيئة شيء حتمي منذ بداية الخليقة لان الانسان يميل دائما نحو الشر حتى ادم نفسه
> 
> ممكن توضيح اكثر؟



خلقه صالح؟ رد الأستاذة أمة واضح جداً ، ولم تذكر أن الله قد خلق آدم صالح، فالإنجيل واضح أن لا أحد صالح سوى الله. 

ولم تذكر أن طبيعته فاسدة، بل على العكس تماماً، قالت لك بوضوح: أنه خلقه بدون خطية بلا فساد!

الله خلق آدم كامل (بحسب تعبيرك) ليس بالمعنى الذي أنتَ ذكرته سابقاً، بل بالمعنى الموضّح في ردها، أي أنه كان في شركة مع الله وكان بلا عيب، وطبيعته لم تكن فاسدة (بعد)، وعليه أن ينمو ويتدرج في الكمال. 

الفرق (الأهم بنظري) بين آدم قبل الخطيئة وآدم بعد الخطيئة (السقوط): قبل: كان في شركة مع الله، بعد: هذه الشركة انقطعت. آدم طبيعته لم تكن فاسدة بمعنى أنه كان بلا خطيئة، أصبح بخطيئة. (لاحظ أنني لا أقارن آدم بنا، لأن آدم بعد الخطيئة هو نحن).   

أنتَ يا أخي مشتت كثيراً، ركّز الله يرضى عليك


----------



## الرب نوري99 (5 يوليو 2014)

انا مشتت وانتوا ما عمبتساعدوني وبتمشوا معي وبتوضحوا النقطة توضيح شامل،، فقط تشرحوا جزئية باختصار وتتركوني اتخبط


----------



## تيمو (5 يوليو 2014)

الرب نوري99 قال:


> انا مشتت وانتوا ما عمبتساعدوني وبتمشوا معي وبتوضحوا النقطة توضيح شامل،، فقط تشرحوا جزئية باختصار وتتركوني اتخبط



هذا بسبب أنك واضع نقطة ببالك، ولا تريد أن تغيّرها. ولأنك تبني فرضيات لا أساس لها، وتبدأ بوضع أسئلة افتراضية لا معنى لها.

كل نقاطك تم الإجابة عليها بشكل مفصّل وواضح وبسيط في بعض الأحيان، وعميق في أحيان أخرى مثل ردود الأستاذ أيموند. 

ماذا بقي معلّق ولم يتم الإجابة عنه؟


----------

